# Avatar: The Great War of the Elements Main RP Thread



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 24, 2009)

​
*Rules*

*No spamming:* At least make a paragraph.
*No Godmodding:* Use your common sense and slowly progress your characters strenght. If anyone sees something that they believe is Godmodding that I haven't noticed yet feel free to PM me.
*No OOC conversations:* All OOC conversations go here.
*No insulting:* IC insult are allowed ofcourse if there's a just cause. 
*Turn off your Sig:* It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time. 
*Controlling other people's characters:* Limited usage of other characters, especially for major situations, unless they give you permission to. 

Everyone is welcome to join, have fun in this vast and interesting universe


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Sep 27, 2009)

*Intro*

Ryu awoke in a forest relavent distance from Ba SIng Sae. He took a deep enhale and exhaled making the tent flutter and fill up, the yawn of an airbender. He rolled over to his side and rolled onto his stomache. With his body laying flat on the ground, he crawled out off his tent. He was very surprised his camp wasn't bothered with during sleep. 

He stood to his feet and stretched his arms in the air letting  his body stretch to it's full length. He stripped form his clothes and walked over to a near by pond. He slpashed some water here and there, gave himself a rub under here and on here and re-dressed himself.   *"Can't wait to get there, but how will i get in"?* He grabbed a Conical hat to hide his face. He slung his napsack around on his back. And began to walking out of the forest on the way to Ba Sing Sae.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 27, 2009)

*Ba Sing Sae...*

Saito stood in a battle ready stance. He clenched his fists and a blade came out of each of his gloves. He began his charge. On the other side of the rocky field a man stomped on the ground forcing a rock to fly into the air in front of him. With a kick with his foot the boulder went straight for Saito.

He leaped sideways as it flew past him, when he turned to continue his run he saw several smaller rocks headed straight for him. He weaved through the attacks, occasionally slashing at the rocks and cutting through them.

Saito's opponent fired another boulder at him, but he leaped into the air and landed right on top of the rock. He then pushed off it and headed straight for the man, his blades outstretched, _"He's mine..."_ he thinks to himself, his heart racing, but as he gets within range he stomps the ground, a 6 foot spike with a flattened top slams into Saito's chest and sends him flying into the air. 

He crashes onto the ground flat on his back. Before he can get up his opponent stands above him, his fist pointed down towards his face, "That's another one for me," he says with a grin and then pulling him up onto his feet. Saito retracts his blades, "What is that 200 to nothing..." he says kicking some dirt.

"Very good Mamoru, your bending sure has improved. That wasn't too bad Saito, keep working at it," a large man with a scruffy beard and balding head said, "Thanks Dad, but I really need a better sparring partner if I'm going to be ready to join the War soon," Mamoru says. Saito simply shoots him a glare, "I'll be joining too, even if I can't bend...I'll make a great warrior!" Mamoru simply smirks, "Yea, I guess you'll be as good of a soldier as a nonbender can be. But be and dad will be outbending every other Nation out there!" he says shooting a decent sized rock into the air, "Yea, yea, whatever," he said leaving his brother and father behind and heading into town.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 27, 2009)

Akemi wakes up in a shack in her sleeping bag in the EarthKingdom Harbor and also the Harbor of Serpant's Pass. "I wonder what going on today, I notice more people are staying here because of the war, is it safe being here." A knock on the door and she grabs her coat and answers the door.

Hello, good morning." The man looks at her and says "I need your help, more people are hurt, please come with me now, Sorry, I know you were leaving soon, but..." Akemi sighs and smiles at the man I come with you." Akemi grabs her stuff and walks with the man to where the hurt people are at in the Harbor.

Akemi knows where she is going and runs to the entrance of the Harbor and sees the first person, she was burn at the arms and stomache and Akemi walks over to the lady, "Take it easy, I will heal you. Akemi did some water bending and heals the women as the man tells Akemi to move on to the next victom and Akemi did so FireBenders they will never change thire ways" and looks at the man she is healing as the man is taken care of the lady she just healed.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Sep 27, 2009)

Senna woke up in a room above some local pub by the loud knock of the owner. The room she was staying in was quite simple. There was a bed, a dresser and mirror, a chair, an end table, and a small bathroom.
"Hey Senna, when your done getting ready I need you to go out and do some errands for me," The owner said. Senna sat up in the bed and looked over at the door.
"Okay sir," She called out in a semi-sleepy voice. 
"Alright, I pinned the list of errands to the outside of the door," The owner said. Senna then heard him walk away and down the stairs. She then managed to get herself out of bed. She had been in this town for 5 days so far. It was a nice port town. She had to feel grateful for her-would-been-husband's recomendation to the owner of the pub. She needed the work because she was running low on money. 
She opened the door to grab the list of errands and closed the door. She then proceded over to the dresser as she glanced at the list. They looked like typical errands: get some groceries, send some mail, do some cleaning, etc. She put the list down and then meandered over to the bathroom to clean herself up. After so many minutes of getting cleaned up, she walked out of the bathroom. She then took off her night clothes and put on her day clothes. 
Senna then walked over to her satchel and rumaged through it, to retrieve her make-up. She walk over to the dresser to get her mirror and walked over to the window. She opened it up the closed shutters to step out onto the tiny, little balcony. She sat down on the window ledge and proceded to put her make up on. After she finished, she took a moment to glance out at the sea port. For a port town, it still seemed quite normal even though there was a war going on. The only thing that made sure people didn't forget about the war was the news of people's relatives dying or being injured.
"My, it still seems so peaceful. Oh well time to get going," Senna said as she got up. She stepped back inside with her stuff and closed the shutters. She put her stuff back in her bag and grabbed a small purse from the satchel. She then walked over to the dresser and grabbed the list, and stuffed in there. Senna walked out of the room and down the stairs to the first level.
She saw the small breakfast the owner left out for her on the counter, it was a glass of water and a rice ball.
"Thanks sir," Senna called out to the kitchen, where she knew the owner was. She drank the water and took the rice ball with her to eat along the way as she did the  errands.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 27, 2009)

*A Forest Near the Earth Kingdom...*

A group of three Earth Kingdom Soldiers walk into the forest, two having spears tied to their backs, and the one in the middle holds a large club in his hand and rests it against his shoulder. 

However, the three don't know that there are watchful eyes focused on them from the trees, "Only three..." the owner of the eyes grips his staff, "I'll just take care of this right here and now..." he leaps out of the tree and above the soldiers, "What's that!" one shouts, drawing his spear.

He spins his staff around in the air and then slams it down as he lands, air shooting in every direction, blowing the leaves on the trees and knocking the two men holding spears over, "Get back on your feet maggots!" the man holding the club shouts.

"Who are you?" one of the men asks, "Who cares! Just get his ass!" the leader shouts and the two charge forward. The man spins around, a gust of wind following him as he does and forcing the man's spear out of his hands. He then smacks his chin with the tip of his staff, spins around, and delivers one final blow to the gut, knocking him out and the wind that went along with the attack sending him flying into a tree.

The other spear wielding man rushes forward, but the airbender spins around a few times before swinging his staff with full force, sending a blast of air straight at the man. He tries to maintain his footing but after a few seconds his is flying through the trees.

The final shoulder facepalms, "Rookies..." he readies his club and then eyes the man's red arrow tattoos, "Who the hell are you?" he asked, "Who cares, just get my ass..." he says repeating what he said to his men previously.

"Why you little!" he slams his club onto the ground, bending some rocks into the air. He then spins around and smacks them all with his club. The red mask wearing man bends his knees and then shoots into the air to avoid the attack. 

"Now your mine!" he kicks up a boulder and then hits it like a baseball at the man, "Is that so?" he spins his staff around and a spear tip extends out of one end. He then slashes straight through the bowling ball sized rock.

He lands on the ground and raises his spear, "Red Tattoos, spikey hair, hair in general, a spear? What kind of Nomad are you!" he shouts, "Unfortunately for you I'm done with that whole ordeal...Now, can we just do this already..."


----------



## DraconianRiver (Sep 27, 2009)

The graveyard was very quiet. The only sounds came from a slight breeze blowing through the trees. And under one of the trees stood a solitary grave.
A man wearing a cloak with a hammer slung over his back stood over the grave
deep in thought. Axel was silent for some time before he finally spoke still looking at the grave. Ming I was not sure at first but now I think you were right. There's more to this war than what's on the surface. Something really bad is coming, something that dwarfs this little war. I can feel its presence all around us. The earth sometimes feels like it is quaking with fear, the sky doesn't even look right. Whatever is happening I think it could destroy us all.
Axel clinches his right fist.So before that happens I will leave the Earth Kingdom, find out what is causing all of this, and grind it to dust.   Watch me, old man.  I'm not going to let this world be destroyed.    Axel walks away from the graveyard, each step filled with purpose.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2009)

*With Kai....*

"I need a boat," Kai said to the dock master, motioning towards the dozen or so boats lying in the harbor. "Something fast."

The dock master arched an eyebrow at him. "How old are you son?" He finally asked. "Shouldn't you be with the rest of the boys up in the training camp?"

Kai sighed. He was talking about the army of course. Everyone was. That was the trouble with being in the fire nation. Even if there wasn't a war going on, a boy his age walking around like this, obviously not part of the army, attracted unwanted attention. He decided to try and not burn everything down this time. Might be easier.

"I have a better question for you," He said shifting his position a little so the spear on his back was a little more accessible. "How about you get me a boat, and I get the fuck out of here. " He grinned slightly, in an unfriendly sort of way.

In answer, the man triggered the trap stuck to the bottom of the booth that sat between them.

Kai had seen the kind of trap before. It was simple really. An arrow was placed on a stretched out string directly under the horizontal part of the booth, held back by an easily removable nail. Once the nail was removed, the arrow shot forward, usually into the gut of the troublemaker on the other side.

After be caught by this once or twice, Kai had decided to take precautions. His injuries before had been minor, but he had gotten lucky. So instead, he had fashioned a mini breastplate that covered his stomach instead of his chest. The arrow didn't have a lot of momentum, and that combined with a fractional dodge forced the arrow to bounce obliquely off the plate.

Kai whipped out his spear and slammed the but of it at the man, catching him in the forehead. The dock master fell back, and Kai held his spear at his throat. He grinned again, open malice in it now. "So how about that boat?"

"Or a nice jail cell." Someone said from behind him. "Ass. Put the spear down or we roast you."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 27, 2009)

Ian wakes up to his mom calling to him.
"Ian if you don't get up, you'll never make it anywere!" Ian's mother calls from another room.
Iam stretches. He sits up then swings his legs over the bed. He let's out a loud yawn while slowly standing up. He stretches once more and heads to his dresser, he pulls out his clothes and puts them on. He make sure he looks alreight and exits his room and heads for the kitchen.
"Well it's about time you got up." His mom says to him with her back turned, Ian nods in agreement and sits at the table.
Ians mother places breakfast infront of Ian then asks, "Are you excited to become a solider?"
Still kind of groggy Ian answers, "Yeah, kindda."
Ian begins to eat.

---A while later.---

Ian grabs his back-pack at the door, slips it on.
"Good bye, I'm going to miss you." Ians mother says hugging him almost in tears.
"Don't worry about me mom, I'll be fine." Ian says hugging back, this comforts his mother.
Thier embrace stops and Ian walks out the door, heading into his new future.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 27, 2009)

6am and Kagami was with her mom, Shigure who, despite her good looks and soft features, within her soul was that of a demon.

"You've been learning this for 18 years and you still can't get your posture right!" Shigure shouted and smacked Kagamis leg with a wooden cane, adjusting it by a half inch. Kagami had been doing basic patterns for good hour now and her leg was red with welts from that bastard cane.

*"Oh come on! It barely makes any difference!"* Kagami retorted which was followed by another smack, this time to her butt. *"Ow! See this is why dads a better sensei."* Kagami flipped to avoid the third strike to her butt.

"That drunken idiot! Don't dare even mention anything to do with him here!" Shigure growled and threw two shuriken at her daughter. Kagami watched the shuriken and started to turn. She caught them on the half turn and as she spun to face her mom, she threw them back in one fluid motion.

Shigure's sword was already out and had split the two projectiles in half and resheathed the sword. That is what the other students assumed as all they saw was the results, with Shigure seeming to stand perfectly still.

"You see. Half an inch! If those were poisoned you'd be dead within an hour." Shigure said stone faced and she noted Kagamis bleeding hand. Kagami looked at the the injury and sheepishly hid it behind her back

Kagami opened her mouth but nothing came out. She closed it again and with a pout resumed her training. *"Like this?"* She asked practising her posture on the turn.

"Almost. The foot should be in line with your shoulder and..."

"SHIGURE!!" An unknown voice shouted.

"Hmph. Another challenger most likely." Shigure's eyes turned to the gate "State your business! And address me properly!" Shigure shouted at the gate, which was promptly burst open. The Bagua dojo was in the heart of the city and like the other dojos was subject to many challenges. This was the third door in two months.

"I shall not! Not to some woman! I have come to put an end to this farce!" The man was huge with a scar across his nose. It was obvious that his training was based around strength, the huge wooden gate had been obliterated.

Kagami and Shigure were playing rock paper scissors, as each one of them was equally as irritated at the man. Kagami was loud and obvious in her anger, Shigure was cold and terrifying in hers.

*"Yes!"* Kagami squealed and the little frame approched the big one.

"Outta my way!" The giant yelled and threw a bunch at Kagami. With the back of her hand, she blocked the punch, diverting it to the side, leaving the elbow joint exposed. Kagami brought her open palm of her other hand towards the joint. The man quickly withdrew his arm, leaving Kagami palming at nothing.

"You have skill. But that bitch is my target!"

*"That bitch is my mom and you have to go through me first!"* Kagami said not correcting the 'that bitch' statement, which was duly noted by Shigure

"Fine!" The man punched the ground and the Earth tore up, creating spikes that jabbed towards Kagami. She side stepped, spun and flipped out of harms way.

*"Bender! Hahahaha!"* Kagami pointed and laughed, finding the name funny.

"Laughing at the great Shen Long! You shall pay woman. With more than your life! I shall make you my slave and then we shall see who has the last laugh!"

Kagami outstretched her arm with her palm extended. Her finger went sharply towards her palm, beckoning the man

*"Just bring it jabrony!"*

------------------------------------

Shigure sat cross legged as the fight unfolded. Kagamis performance was adequate but not perfect. She was of course still a country mile ahead of the other students but there was a certain refinement lacking. She blamed Kagamis good for nothing father. Every once in a while she would stagger or unexpectedly lean and show erratic movements. Bagua was about control, measure, calm.

"Jackass..." Shigure thought, as she remembered that she had specifically told him not to teach Kagami his style. But he went and did it anyway.

As a result Kagami had a conflict of styles. There was of course potential to gel the two styles together but at the moment there was no harmony. It was either one or the other. Shigure wasn't even sure you could mix the styles. The whole point of Bagua was a strike that came from complete calm and from within. Drunken fist was about wild unpredictable movements. It would take some sort of miracle to be calm and unpredictable at the same time.

Kagamis fight was spectacular as usual but too many unneccesary movements. At least the basics were ground into her. Her footwork was excellent. A fierce side kick came in, Kagami, just like she was taught flowed like the water, spun elegantly, closing the gap between the two, and seamlessly followed with a palm strike to the stomach. A perfect hit, just the right momentum and force. That's what was infuriating about Shigures daughter; she showed flashes of sheer brilliance, true genius and the type of form that would one day make her a master. She just had no consistency.

The man reeled back, as was typical with the strike there was no external injury and all the damage was done inside. He wouldn't feel it just yet. Kagami pressed on. The challenger was no slack though and Kagami had got too cocky. He took another strike to the gut but this one was not as potent as the last, as he stepped back when the blow hit to absorb the brunt of the impact. His hand gripped tightly around Kagamis and he twisted it, pulled her close and grabbed her neck

"You bitch! I'm gonna break you in two!" With monstrous strength and speed he lifted her over his head, her back facing the ground. He raised his knee and lifted her a bit higher, fully intending to break her back. Kagami didn't bat an eyelid, but instead snapped her fingers. Just then a huge amount of blood came out of his mouth and reflexively let go of the girl to clench his stomach.

Kagami landed on the ground perfectly, spun and pointed to the sky.

*"Victory!"* She said getting a round of applause from the students.

She then heard a low cry of agony and she spun to see the man with madness in his eyes and a short sword.

"My dishonour is great. To think I've been beaten by a mere girl." The sword stabbed into his stomach and he keeled over and died. It was the first time Kagami had seen it done before her eyes. The light faded from the mans eyes and he took his final rest.

"This is the path you have chosen Kagami." The voice of her mother said, Kagami unsure if it was warm or cold. "Are you willing to die for your beliefs?"

*"I would....if I had any."* Kagami said bowing to the fallen challenger and heading back to her room.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 27, 2009)

*Earth Kingdom: Small Earth Kingdom Tavern outside of Ba Sing Se.*
The tavern known as "The Yellow Mooselion" was bustling on this very day. People in the tavern were happily playing their intruments or singing. Others were playing a game of chinese checkers while some decided to just hang out and have a drink. Though, each and every person in the tavern was careful to keep their guard up. Thieves, criminals, and rouges alike decorated "The Yellow Mooselion" and you must be ready to defend yourself at any given moment.

In the far corner of the tavern stood a man wearing a dark cloak with a hood placed carefully over his head to conceal his identity. The man observed everyone in the tavern with a watchful eye. He seemed as if he was looking for someone, someone specific. After observing each person in the bar it seemed as it was a lost cause. The man removed himself from the dark corner and slowly made his way out of the tavern.

As the figure reached the door someone walked into his path. The man in the cloak looked up at him fearlessly. "Why do you block my path?" The man in the cloak said. The tavern went quiet.

"You're from the fire nation, that's why. We don't tolerate other nation folk in here." The other man said revealing his sword. The man in the cloak remained calm as ever. "You have no proof of such accusations. Beside, nothing here interest me anyway. Just a collection of fools." The man in the cloak rebutted.

The man blocking the door along with everyone in the tavern had an insulted look upon their faces. "Is that so?" 

"That's much too high of a swing." The cloaked man said as he ducked an oncoming swing from the sword of the man. The thing is, the cloaked man had predicted such a thing about 3 seconds earlier. The man at the door had a puzzled look on his face. "Swinging to the left won't work, either." The cloaked man said as he dodged a swing to the left.

The man wielding the sword had a horrified look. "What are you?" The man in the cloak grabbed the man with the sword by the face and smash his head through a nearby table.

"Th-that guy....is creepy!" Some of the people in the tavern said. "He can se the future!" Others yelled. The man in the cloak ahd already made his way outside when another man from the bar blasted through the wall. "Let's fight guy.  I GURANTEE you won't defeat me, Jo Sou." Jo Sou was full of confidense and obviously wanted to show off.

The man in the cloak turned around to view the newcomer. "Attack however you like. I assure you it'll be futile." The man in the cloak answered.

"ALRIGHT THEN! "Throwing a stone, such a simple technique." Jo Sou sure enough stomped his foot on the ground and summoned a large rock, throwing it at the cloaked man.

The man in the cloak closed his eyes and clapsed his hands together. He then opened his eyes and held his arms strait in front of him. The rock shatted upon contact as if it hit a stone wall. Jo Sou was surprised.

"So you're an earth bender too? Only another earth bender could stop an attack like that." "You're wrong, and an earth pillar won't work." The cloaked man said as Jo Sou stomped his foot on the ground and an earth pillar shot from under the cloaked man. The cloaked man jumped and landed directly on top of the pillar as if it was a casual feat.

Jo Sou seemed furious and bewildered. "How do you do that?!" He spat out. The cloaked man jumped off the earth pillar and slowly heaed towards Jo Sou. "The same way you don't." 

Jo Sou found his courage once again as he prepared to attack. "Last ditch effort eh? Let's see how your underground adventure results." The cloaked man said.

Jo Sou jumped up and came crashing down into the earth, deep underground. He then reappeared in front of the cloaked man. The cloaked man clapsed his hands together and closed his eyes once again. He swung his hand down in a chop that connected with Jo Sou's head right as he was coming out of the ground. Jo Sou's face went blank as his body became motionless.

The audience raved with fear at this man's ability. "I wonder what's his name.." One man whispered. "Tyon." The cloaked man answered as he walked off.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2009)

_Omashu_

The great city was abuzz with activity. Prince Jiang has just returned from a great battle with the fire nation.  In what became known as the battle of Fei Long , the soldiers of the Omashu 4th armor repelled a much larger force of fire nation tanks, driving them back to the shoreline.

At the main boulevard of the city rows upon rows of Earth Kingdom tanks paraded through, waving war banners as they passed. Prince Jiang himself was at the front of the parade, riding atop his tank. A slim but well-built man, Jiang was heir apparent to Omashu, and 5th in line to the Earth kingdom throne thanks to marrying one of the Earth King's children. His emerald-green armor proudly displayed the heraldry of Omashu, as well as a set of medals he won from previous victories.

The war today was currently a stalemate. The Fire Nation found that they could not penetrate the Earth Kingdom as easily as they did during the last great war. The farthest they got was at Kyoshi, where for the first time in hundreds of years the Earth Kingdom navy actually beat back Fire Nation ships. The casualties were high, however, and large obelisks with the names of the dead sprouted all over the Kingdom. 

The procession continued until they reached the palace, where King Bumi the second awaited his son. He was a middle-aged man who had the same eye-twitching problem as the former king, his Grand-uncle Bumi the Great. 

"I am glad to see you're well, my son." Bumi the second said.

Jiang smiled as he removed his helmet. "The Fire Nation's lost their steam after we beat them back at Yin. There's no way those flame-heads are getting as far as the shoreline."

Bumi nodded. "Yes indeed my son. Come, I have something to show you." 

Father and son ventured into Omashu's grand palace. At the great hall was a magnificent statue of King Bumi the Great, standing proudly alongside statues of the other members of the Order of the White Lotus of their generation.

Jiang whistled. "That's some good craftwork. Did you get it from Ba Sing Se, father?" 

Bumi shook his head. "No, it's local. The architect who made them is very talented, and I was thinking of comissioning a statue of you, if you like his work."

"It's good. Where is the architect now?"

At the outskirts of town was a two-story studio with an elegantly carved head of a crocodile displayed in front of it. A man in robes leaned on the statue, a cigar in his mouth. 

The man looked at Omashu Palace, smirking.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 28, 2009)

Ian turns around, he is just far enough so only the very top of his villages tallest building is visable. He turns back around and continues walking towards the Fire Nations capital.
"I bet the place is huge. A big, dirty, city." Ian mumbles to himself.
Being curious Ian turns around once more, his village has dissappeared into the trees. He hears a nosie behind him, so he turns to see what the noise was. He is greeted by a dagger pointed directly at his neck.
"Give me the pack-back and you won't be harmed." The masked man says with a gruff voice.
Ian stares blankly at the thief and says, "You have one second to turn around and run away."
"What could you possibly do?" The thief asks.
"One." Ian says as he spins around the dagger, his back is up agaist the thiefs front.
The theif has no time to respond as Ian grabs the mans arm, lifts it up and brings it down onto his shoulder, snapping his elbow. The thief screams in pain as he falls to the ground.
"If there is one person I absolutly despise in this world," Ian says holding out his hands as if recieving a gift, It's thiefs."
A fireball 4 feet in diametre appears in Ians hands, he launches it at the thief. The thief is now nothing more then a smoking, lifeless body. To show his disrespect for thiefs he kicks the body as he walks by it.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 28, 2009)

"Good work and thinks for helping, I was womdering if you could have breakfeast with me" the man says. Akemi was looking at her reflection as her black hair move with the breeze What!? and where you hitting on me?" Zen walks over to Akemi and gives her and the man a bag of coins "your pay for healing for today."

"No, by the way I am Donghai,and you ran out this morning with no food in your stomache." 'Fine" Akemi says as a older women comes running out screaming "The deamons have come and never leave and they will never leave intill they take us all down to the grave."

"What the heck" Akemi ask? "Sorry my mother is senile" Donghi says and  runs to his mother to calm her down. Akemi wraps her arms around her I wonder how her mother is doing back at home in the northen water tribes" she thinks and keeps on walking to a shop that sells food.

Zen catches up to her "Are you okay?" Yeah, just thinking about stuff" Akemi says as she sits down and orders fish soup and so does Zen "The boat is coming this afternoon, you should take it and go to  Ba Sing Se. Hey, you are still looking for that guy who save you." Yeah and Ba Sing Se is a big place and where do I start looking and where. Earthbenders really do not like waterbenders and who needs healing in that city.

"Everybody needs healing and it is not what of type of element you can bend it is the person inside" Zen says as the shopkeeper comes over with two bowls of fish soup. You are right,I will give everyone a chance and think if I am leaving today.What if the firebenders are here" Akemi ask? Zen sighs "You been thinking to much and seen too much of the war victims, if that happens we have to flee. Eat your soup is getting cold, as he picks up his chopsticks and starts eating. Akemi picks up her chopsticks and starts eating at a slow pace knowing to keep her strenght up.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 28, 2009)

*With Saito in Ba Sing Se*

He stands on top of his house's room, watching over the city. He gets down and begins to do push ups. He keeps his eyes focused on the city as he does them, "I want to become a great warrior but..." he goes down and then up, "Is this even my home to protect? Should I be fighting for this country?" as an adopted child Saito has never felt like this was truly his home, and these feelings have only gotten stronger with age.

He pushes himself up to his feet and stretches his arms, "Well I guess I'll find out tomorrow, after all it is the big day," he goes downstairs and falls into his bed, "Tomorrow I get to prove if I am truly worthy of being a soldier in the Earth Kingdom..." he says before falling asleep.

*Outside the walls of Ba Sing Se...*

"My name is Hung Gai!" the soldier wielding a club shouts proudly. The wind blows and his beard blows in the wind along with it. The man has no hair on his head but makes up for it with his long beard, "Aren't you going to tell me your name peasant!"

The airbender sighs, "Fine, my name is Katsu, Ex-Air Nomad," he spins his spear around, "And you bastards from the Earth Kingdom ruined my life when you attacked us!" he charges forward and swings his spear at the man's head, but he ducks under it and swings his club straight for Katsu.

He adjusts his staff so the bottom of it can block the club attack, but he is soon over powered and pushed back. He spins his spear around and then swings it, smacking into the air and sending an air blast straight at the soldier. 

He stomps on the ground, creating a small wall to block the attack, "Bhah! Your puny air attacks will do nothing against my rocks!" He raises his club and repeatedly slams it against the ground, forcing more and more boulders into the air above Katsu. "Lets see you avoid all of these!" he shouts at Katsu as they all begin to head to the ground where Katsu stands on.


----------



## Narurider (Sep 28, 2009)

Ilyana was half asleep in her tent when a soldier rushed in shouting something about a surprise attack.Ilyana walked outside to see that noone else was there.Suddenly an arrow whistled past her nearly hitting her shoulder."What the hell?" she asked herself as she turned to see bandits."Guys come on you run from bandits?"
Ilyana grabbed her dagger and rushed at one of the bandits.He raised an axe but he was too slow and she stabbed him in the shoulder.
"Who else wants some!?" She shouted back flipping as another bandit swung his sword at her.


----------



## No One (Sep 28, 2009)

Yomiko was laying back in the boat, watching the clouds drift by. The boat following the contour of the waves, rocking back and forth. Po sat on the edge of the boat swiping at the water. With the occasional jump form one edge to the other, just to see if anything changed on the other side of the boat. Yomiko started water bending to pass time, she got some water from the sea and made a ring for Po to jump through as he jumped from one side to another. 

The sun fell lower in the sky as the day went on, and not before long Po had lost interest in checking the other side of the boat, and the calm rocking of the waves under them halted. Yomiko rose from her position to find that the boat had beached itself. "Well I guess this is our stop, Po.", the water bender made her way out of the small boat and stepped onto the dry land. Po jumped onto her shoulder and the two made there way across the sand, leaving a few footprints behind as they trekked away into the near forest, disappearing behind the brush and trees. They had no idea where they were going, nor did it matter they just went in the direction they felt like.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Sep 28, 2009)

It was a peaceful walk back to Ba-sing-sae. Axel even walked slowly to prolong the trip. Though he wanted to get his journey underway as soon as possible, Axel still had business back in the capitol, mainly gathering provisions for his trip. Everything was going just fine until Axel come upon some bushes lining the road. As he was walking by, he got a nagging feeling he was being watched.  No sooner did he finish the thought than a man clad from the head to toe in jet black clothing leaped out from the bushes holding a knife and screaming, "Die, you cheapskate!"  Luckily for Axel this was his favorite kind of enemy - slow and stupid.  The man ran at him with the knife out stretched attempting to stab Axel in the gut.  Axel simply made a quick side step, grabbed the man's arm and kept the man going past him with the man's own momentum.  Axel then swung his hammer in a low sweep knocking the man's feet out from under him and in one fluid motion brought the hammer back up over his head and brought it down with the intent of crushing the man's skull.  

Just before impact with the man's head, the masked assailant screamed in a shrill voice, "For God's sake, don't kill me!"  Axel barely had just enough time to divert the blow and the hammer slammed down next to the man's skull, too close for comfort.   Wait a second.  I know that pathetic whiny voice.  Axel reached down and snatched the mask off the man's face.  Kang, you idiot!  What was that for?!?    Kang got up and dusted himself off still shaking with fear.  Lao then yells, "You know damn well what!  You owe me a lot of money!"  And you thought you could get it by killing me! By the Avatar you are dumb as a rock; I paid you back yesterday.  "No, you didn't!" yelled Kang, "If you did, then how come I'm still broke? Answer me that, smart guy."  No sooner did Kang finish the sentence Axel broke Kang's nose with a swift punch.More than likely you spent half of it getting drunk and the other half on sleazy women, and by the time it was all said and done, you were too drunk to remember I paid you in the first place.  Now, get lost before I show you what real pain is   Axel said making a threatening motion with his hammer and continued on his way down the road with Kang still howling in pain in the background.  

Two minutes later Axel heard footsteps coming up behind him.  He spun on his heel with his hammer readyOh, it's you again.  What now?  Kang responds, "Okay, okay.  I guess I can forgive you for your transgression just this once.  All that aside, I bet you're going after that big bounty, aren't you?" What bounty?


----------



## spirishman (Sep 28, 2009)

_Ohmashuuu_

The showers were still primitive, the water tending to dribble down in weak streams causing the occupant to do most of the work. The water was usually ice cold, luke warm if you were lucky, but it was expected. Hot water was still a luxury in Omashu, as it was in other places, but the common man made due with what he had. Lao stood, head bowed lazily, as he worked over his scalp with the tips of his fingers.  He took his time, massaging every square inch he could, since he had already missed the parade.  Over sleeping had always been a problem, but rarely did it interfere on a day as important as this. Lao anticipated being chewed out by one of his superiors, but he was no stranger to scoldings so he worried little. 

Lao dried himself off and slowly took to the task of getting dressed. As he put on each article of clothing with meticulous care, he mulled over the prince, the earth kingdom, and the war. It was no secret that Lao was a devout patriot, but recently he had been in a disagreement with the decisions made by those in power. The war had been opposed by a minority of citizens, Lao included, given the suspicious circumstances it all started under. But he learned to bite his tongue and do what he was told. Feeling refreshed and thoroughly prepared for the day, Lao stood tightening his belt in front of the mirror. Lao stuffed  his oversized weapon in to its silk coverings, strapping it to his back, he left pondering the benefits of getting a small sword to use.

Lao was met with warm faces and humble greetings as he walked through the streets. He was well known in the community as a military hero and local good doer. Cats from ledges, helping sweep up his favorite tea shop after it closed, he had done it all and reaped the praise like a honeyed treat. He loved the admiration and adoration from the handful of commoners that he had grown close to. It wasn't because of pride, but because they were his people, all citizens of the mighty Earth Kingdom. Of course outside of the little neighborhood where he lived Lao was just another mug in the crowd, a no body sergeant stationed like so many other in Omashu.

With a still steaming cup of tea in hand, Lao strolled in to the military outpost he answered to. For the most part it was empty since everyone was still at the parade, but the front receptionist sat, her hair pinned up and glass sitting on the tip of her nose. She was a real ball buster, and Lao didn't care much for her, especially since she acted as liaison for the often absent Lieutenant. This meant that all of the aforementioned scolding and chew outs came from her.

"Sergeant Sung, do you realize what today was?"

"The parade, Ms.Shu"

"Then why is it you failed to show up?"

"I over slept, ma'am"

"Well I guess we'll have to think up a suitable punishment, wont we Sergeant Sung?"

"Yes ma'am"

"You have graveyard shift on patrol for the next month."

"Thank you ma'am"

Lao hated patrol, let alone patrol at a time when he could be sleeping. It was long, exhausting, and worst of all boring. Nothing ever happened, and if it did one could rest assured that it wasn't when he was patrolling. Lao sulked to the back offices to fill paper work, mumbling obscenities the entire way.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 28, 2009)

*Ba Sing Se*

Saito's mother, Miyu, walks into his room and gives him a gentle nudge to get up, "Come on Saito, today's the big day, you'd hate to sleep right through it." He rubs his eyes and gets onto his feet, "That's right...Today I become a true warrior! A soldier of the Earth Kingdom," he grabbed his light weight armor and slipped it on.

He stretched as he waited for his breakfast, "Where's Father and Mamoru?" he asked. Miyu returned with his food, "They left a while ago to get some early training in," Saito sighs, "And of course they didn't invite me..."

Miyu places her hand on her adopted son's shoulder, "Now now, it's a big day for Mamoru too. He was probably nervous so Kouta went to calm his nerves with some training," she says, referring to her husband, Kouta, "Yea right...Mamoru is never nervous, he knows he'll be fine today," Saito says, looking down at his food.

"You've been training very hard over the years Saito, nows your chance to show how far it's gotten you. I know you'll suprise everyone today," she gives him a comforting smile. 

He gets up with a smile, "Your right! I'm going to head to the stadium, hope you and Dad will be there!" he rushes out the door and heads to a large stadium with two Earth Kingdom Guards in front of it, "Hello there, you must be in today's Examination from the looks of that armor," one says, "Yes sir, hoping to pass as well," the guard grins, "Alright, I'll take you in and explain what will happen."

He starts to walk with Saito, "You'll be pitted against one of the other applicants in one on one combat. You'll be aloud to use any weapons that you want as well as earthbending if you can do so," hearing earth bending got Saito a bit worried again. 

"Got it? You better be careful though son, I hear Kouta's son will be taking part in it, he's become quite the warrior it seems," Saito bites his tounge, "Yea...I'll be sure to look out for him," he says, not bothering to inform the man that he was Kouta's adopted son, "You better get ready, son. People will start pouring in in a couple of minutes, and we'll start not too long after," he nods and makes his way into one of the rooms of the stadium.

He spots his brother Mamoru, readying his armor, "Hey Saito, ready for this?" he asks. Saito just nods nervously as he adjusts his gloves, "Sure do hope I pass," he says whipping his brow, "You'll be fine, after training with me every day any of these punks should be nothing for you," he says eyeing the other competition, "Yea...I guess so."

*One Hour Later...*

"We will now begin testing the applicants to see if they are worthy of becoming one of the many elite soldiers of the Earth Kingdom," many of the crowd cheer, but the soldiers who watch look intently, "For the first match up we will have Saito..."

Saito walks out into the stadium, taking deep breaths, and recieving a few cheers, "Against...Mamoru!" Saito's heart sinks as he sees his brother walk out from the opposite side, the crowd cheering him on, "Tough luck man," is all that he says, "And Begin!" the man signals them to start.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 28, 2009)

Ian is still walking. Running is heard behind him, he trys to count the pairs of footsteps but there are too many for him to count.
"Hey, kid." Ian hears behind him, he just keeps walking.
A differant voice, "Hey, kid we're talking to you!"
Ian stops; so do the groups of others. Ian turns around, he counts five guys, dressed like the thief he just killed.
"That was my brother you killed asshole!" A bigger man screams at Ian.
"If you don't want to end up like the lifeless, smoldering body I left back there I suggest you go back were you came from." Ian threatens.
"You bastard!" The man screams and charges Ian.
Ian falls on his back and closes his eyes.
"You did it man, you killed him!"
"Yeah, probally a heart attack!"
The man snorts and walks up to Ian. Ian eyes pop open and the man gets upper cutted in one fluid motion. Ian is stubling around, drunk-like.
"When did he drink?" The others are questining.
Ian falls flat on his face, he's just laying there, eyes closed.
"I'm not falling for it again, fool!" Ians opponet yells as he jumps up into the air.
Just before he lands on Ian he rolls out of the way. The thief mounts Ian, prepairing to throw punches when Ian punches him in the face, then kick him in the back of the head; all eyes closed. The thief lands on the ground, and Ian stands up.
"That was fun, but now I'm done playing with you." Ian says as he hold out both hands infront of him.
A small flame appears in between his hands.
"Oh fu..." The thief utters, and when the flames cover his body it turns into a blood curtling scream, "AHHHHHHHHHHH!"
The other theifs start running away at the sight of the flames. When Ian stops there is nothing left but a chard body.
"Damn... At least this road will be a bit safer." Ian mumbles thinking of his mother.
He continues back down the path.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 29, 2009)

Akemi starts playing with the water in her soup, "Do not play with your food" Zen says. Akemi adds the water from her bowl to Zen's bowl,I am finish eating Akemi says and pays for the soup. "You do not eat much do you" Zen ask? No, why I look under weight for my age." Akemi  ask? No, you should take off your coat, then you would even more prettier" Zen says. Akemi gets up and walks away, "I am sorry for what I say."

Akemi walks back to her shack and starts praticing waterbending moves drawing the water from pots that held rain water. Sweating so much from wearing her coat and takes it off, being swift and calm bending sweat from her body and it the target. Akemi feels weird and the ground starts spinning "What is wrong with me"Akemi ask herself? She closes her eyes for a moment, then something nudge her. "Wake up the boat may leave without you" Zen says. Akemi wakes up "What!?" " Donghai is stalling as much as he can, so hurry" Zen says. Akemi grabs her coat did not button it and grabs her stuff and runs as fast as she can to the boat.

Akemi runs up the plank just in time, Thanks so much for stalling  Donghai, she calls to him. :No worries, glad to help a friend"  Donghai calls to her and wave to say good bye. " Is that the last one" the boat driver says grumbly. " I am on a schedule, do not have time to wait around" He mumbles. "It's my fault blame me" Akemi says as the boat leaves the harbor of Serpent's Past and heads towards Ba Sing Se. "Was it a good idea to leaveAkemi thought as she looks around and sees peoplewho looks like thugs, travels,and other people who is looking for a job.

A thug approach her" Give me all you have and I will spar your life." Akemi smirk Leve me alone and I will not hurt you." As another thu approach her and takes out another sword " Do what my friend say." He looks at her and study her face and her whole body. The other man smirks "she looks fun, does she." I have enough of this"Akemi says and let water flow from her bag and makes it flow like a whipamd snaping it at them, causing the first thug in pain as he crash into his friend and both fell over board. That is that, anybody else" Akemi says and hopes the rest is enjoyable.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 29, 2009)

The Jade Dragon restaurant

As usual "Shinku", as he creatively chose to use as an alias, was found in the kitchen of the Jade Dragon.A restaurant situated on a small ship, it would dock in a harbor town and when the owners felt like it would relocate in a different harbor town.Currently they were in Earth Kingdom but there had been talk about heading up to the Firenation.Something neither Shin or Shinku was looking forward to.Being on the run meant that heading back to homecountry wasn't the wisest thing to do.

He had just finished an order and per tradition, he ate a little from the plates before handing it off to the employer's oldest daughter who together with her younger sister worked in the restaurant as the waiters.

"Oi, baldie why do you keep eating the food yourself, I ain't paying you to get fat on my dime!"The charming daughter told the resident chef.

With a noticable twitch from suppressed anger Shin replied."I'm just checking the food, I won't give my customers anything but the best."Was his answer to her problem with him checking the food's taste, then regarding the bald comment."And I'm not bald you moron!, I shave my head, I'm shave....Shaved?.....Is that the word?, anyways I'm shaved and not bald, what kind of person gets bald before his twentieth!"

He eyed the pot near him, his fist was clenched tightly as he tried to keep himself from grabbing it and smacking the moronic Miko with it.While the owner never really cared his daughter got insulted on a daily basis, he wasn't about try his luck with beating her since he enjoyed his employment here in the restaurant.

Across from him Miko was eying a butcher knife, but was snapped out of the trance by Shin who told her to hurry up and bring the food out before it got cold.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 29, 2009)

Ian looks up, the sun right above him. He takes off his back-pack.
_"I'll eat quick, then I better get a move on if I want to reach the capital before they start the drafting."_ Ian thinks to himself as he reaches into his back-pack and pulls out a sandwich he made before he left.
He finishes his sandwich quickly and begins to run down the path he has been following.

---Outside the capital.---

Ian can see the city now, he keeps his currant pace. A few more minutes of running and Ian has entered the city. He slows to a walk.
He approches a old man sweeping outside his store and asks, "Hey old man, were do I go to sign up for our military?"
"I swear they get younger and younger." The old man rabbles on then says, "If you keep following this road you cant miss it."
Ian thanks the old man and walks for a good while. He finially sees his destination, a small building with a sign that reads: "Support your land, Join the Fire Nations Military Force!"
Ian enters the doorless building.
"Follow me." One of the men standing around says.
Ian doesn't argue and does what he is told. The solider leads him to a room with a table and two chairs. He points at the chair Ian is to sit in, Ian sits in the chair.
"You C.O. will be here in a minute to get your info." The solider says and leaves.
Ian sits and waits.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 29, 2009)

Kagami snuck out of the dojo later that day. She had to keep her other training sesssion with her Dad and...him. It was still mid afternoon but she knew he would be...well, the way he always was.

All around the city were signs that there was a war going on. The people were tense, the food supply was cut, the majority given to the troops and there were more weapon merchants than usual. This was a good thing, it would mean that Kagami's sword would remain hidden away. One of the best blacksmaiths in the country had forged this sword but it was definitely cursed. It was said to have in it the soul of a vengeful woman and whilst it could cut through stone, marble, even metal with consumate ease, the sword would eventually betray you, just as the man had betrayed the woman.

She looked longingly at the sword, the shopkeeper, an old man now smiled warmly at her.

"I would look for another sword if I were you. That one has killed each one of its masters." He said with a gruff voice. He stood at around 4ft 5 and often sat on the counter.

"Its gotta be that one sir. I know that's the one for me." She said

"They say that the sword picks its master. One day when the heavens feel that you are ready, they will give it to you." The old man believed in fate and the powers in heaven. 

"ITS RIGHT THERE. GIMMIE!" Kagami leaped up to grab the wall mounted sword. The old man, faster than the eye could see, knocked Kagami down with a wooden spoon he had in his pocket.

"You're a thousand years to early to be..." the old man said smugly but was interrupted when Kagami took off her coat and top to reveal a see through bra.

"GAAAAH!" The old man reeled back from an immense bloody nose

"Hah!" Kagami laughed as she leaped up once again for the sword but as soon as she leaped she felt incredibly light headed and crashed into the wall.

"Wh-what happened?" Kagami said, her legs not working properly.

"Advanced technique, weak legs concussion strike. Its a blow to the head that focuses on your legs and your inner balance, making you weak at the knees for a minute. But I thank you for making an old man happy." He said with a dirty grin.

"Damn pervert!" Kagami said reaching back and grabbing her coat and then slowly standing up.

"Be grateful that you have 3 masters teaching you. With this training you can be History's Strongest Disciple Kagami! Hm, that's a pretty good idea for a story...but you have your mother teaching you Bagua, your father teaching you drunken fist and me teaching you swordplay. Just keep me a secret from Shigure, she'd have me for breakfast..." the old man said sweating.

"Yeah sure." Kagami said dressing herself again.

"Have you been practising?" He asked

"Yep, at night mostly when no one can see. I know I'd be able to complete my training with that sword...." Kagami said

"Hah. Still can't cut through stone with a regular sword, then your technique isn't right. That sword you want killed its masters because they weren't strong enough to handle her. She won't allow just anyone to handle her. You swing her around too early and she's likely to betray you at the worst time."

Kagami listened to the lecture but admitted she wasn't strong enough. 

"I don't know, in all three styles I'm just not getting it. My stance is never right and I just can't ...."

"Never say I can't do it! Just keep at it and soon it will dawn on you."

"Heeeh? You sound like you know something..." she said looking at him suspiciously. "Even mom and dad are like that when I question them."

The old man cleared his throat and started to walk away.

"OI! Tell me you damn perverted ..." but before she could finish the insult he had vanished.

"Leaving the shop unattended. How irresponsible" she said grinning and reached up for the Blue sword on the wall. Her heart skipped a beat as her hands went around the hilt and she drew the sword. Only to find it was nothing but a hilt with a message where the blade should be which read:

"(.)(.)"

"DAMN PERVERT!" Kagami screamed throwing the joke sword down and storming out.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2009)

_Omashu_

The following day Prince Jiang and his entourage left the palace to see the architect at the edge of town. 

The people looked with awe as Jiang passed by. He had discarded his armor for a formal yellow robe, worn only by the highest aristocracy in the entire kingdom. Jiang smiled as the people looked at him. They were his people, the ones he fought for every day. His thoughts went to the Avatar, who hasn't done anything to solve this war. He hoped that whatever the Avatar was doing now it would help to bring peace. 42 earthbenders along with 260 soldiers and 13 tanks were lost in the battle at Fei Long, nearly a quarter of his brigade. Perhaps if the current Avatar was Earth Kingdom things would be different he thought.

Jiang arrived at the architect's studio to see him meticulously carving on an arch. The architect wasn't using his bending skills, instead using a pick. 

"There are some details that simply cannot be formed through Earthbending." The architect said. 

Jiang looked at him. He was heavily scarred, particularly on the face, and wore simple robes. His eyes were a dim yellow, and his hair was slicked back. He chomped on a cigar, one that Jiang saw was made from the factories in Ba Sing Se's industrial sector. The architect's most distinguishing feature, however, was his the stone hand wedged on a wrought-iron globe.

The architect walked away from the arch and bowed. "Where are my manners? My name is Zhuge Fei Qin, architect. What can I do for you, your highness?"

"A statue." Jiang said. "I desire a statue of myself in commemoration of my brigade's victory." 

Zhuge took out his cigar and blew a puff of smoke. "Where you not satisfied with what I have made for your father the king?"

"On the contrary, that's the reason I want you to make me a statue." 

Zhuge laughed. "You have good taste." The architect went to a basic earthbending stance, his hand pointing to the inside of his studio. A slab of rock twice the size of a normal man slid across the floor and stopped right next to Prince Jiang. 

Zhuge stomped on the ground, causing pieces of rock to fall off the slab. He moved to behind the prince, and repeated the process. In moments a vaguely human figure came out from the rock slab. 

"Return tomorrow in the outfit you wish your statue to have. I trust a night would be more than enough for your think of that, your highness."

Jiang nodded. "Very well, architect. I shall return tomorrow." Zhuge bowed to the prince, and the prince bowed back. 

"Good day, your highness." Zhuge said as Jiang left. For a brief moment Jiang thought there was a mocking tone in Zhuge's voice. 

Outside Omashu, several men and women in cloaks neared the great city.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 30, 2009)

Akemi is showing off and entertaining the people on the boat as a trainng technique for her waterbending. "She looks like the age of marraige a women says. Akemi became depress "I do not want to get marry, I am not ready." You are ready, nice man" the women says. No! Akemi screams and went to sit somewhere nobody to talk to, the last thing on her mind is falling in love right now a fiery spark came into her eyes.

Late in the after noon, the boat enters the Harbor of  Ba Sing Se, "Everybody get your stuff and get off my boat, if you get mugged it is not my fault" the boat driver says and lower the plank, for the people to get off. Akemi laughs, was he a pirate, in his life or being tough because of the war?" as she walks down the plank. A peseant man whispers to Akemi " He lost his son a few months back and never got over it and thanks about trying to enjoy the boatride here and good luck on your own." Akemi nodded as she went on her own as a women who welcome people to Be Sing Se "Welcome to Be Sing Se, my name is Daiyu." Daiyo creeps Akemi out she makes water flow and accident hits Daiyo. "Did I really freak you out?" Yes and I am really sorry, please forgive me." "Do you need help finding where you are going" Dayio ask? No, if you map of the whole city, that would be nice" Akemi says. Daiyo smiles and smiles and hands her a scroll with a map on it. "Thankyou" Akemi says and sees that Daiyo dissappears and Akemi starts walking in a direction.

On Roaftop

Dayio waits for a man " she is a good bender, maybe that girl will like you. A man slips out of the shadows " we will follow her and use her intill ahe obeys me or I have to kill her myself, did you catch her name." "No, but have a clue where she maybe travling too" Dayio answers and they slips into the shadows and take off after Akemi.

Harbor of Ba Sing Se

Akemi walks up to a shop keeper who is smoking a pipe, Escuse me, can you tell me where I can find a place to stay for the night" Akemi ask? The shopkeeper stops smoking " you can keep going north from here, there will be a pub on your left and you can stay there, but I warn you this is not the nice part of Ba Sing Se so becareful.
Thanks and I will Akemi says as she continues going north to the pub, not knowing that she is being watch.


----------



## Narurider (Sep 30, 2009)

Ilyana had taken out many bandits but more kept coming and she was so hungry she could faint at any second.A bandit swung his axe and too hungry to dodge she was hit leaving a long deep cut in her side.The bandit raised his axe again and was about to swing it when a someone shouted,"Praise Aether!"
A sword cut the bandit down and there stood a girl."Who are you?"
"Name's Mia.Better be more careful."
Mia cut down many bandits then finally found the leader the whispered,"Astra."
She suddenly shoot forward and hit him up then down then up and down again then thrusted the sword into his heart.


----------



## No One (Sep 30, 2009)

Yomiko's walk through the forest was short lived, she spotted a clearing behind some trees. The waterbender pushed some plants out of her way and stepped into the clearing. Yomiko's mouth dropped as the clearing stretched out as a grassland leading up to a city and a Volcano. "Well I guess this is what we get for spending all that time drifting in the water, we were only out there for like over a week...", she said as she stared at the cat on her shoulder. They both looked from each other to the city then sighed in unison. Yomiko started the trek towards the Fire Nation city, "Well might as well look around, I am hungry, how about you?", Po meowed in response.

As they reached the confines of the buildings that made up the city, Yomiko felt so out of place, everyone was wearing Fire Nation clothing, and she stood out. She figured as long as they didn't know she was a waterbender she would be fine. Yomiko wasn't sure how they would react to her presence. 

The two found the nearest place to eat and walked inside...


----------



## EPIC (Sep 30, 2009)

In an eatery in the Fire Nation, Rei, in disguise, was eating one of his favorite noodles. Casually slurping up the long strings of dough, a young girl came in and walked inside. Rei looked back from the corner of his eye to see who it was, but it was merely a stranger. Though she was able to get into the city, she wore different clothes than the usual red of the Fire Nation culture. He finished off the last of the soup and stood up. 

"Hey, you forgot to pay." The cook yelled as Rei walked away.
"Don't worry," Rei patted the girl on the shoulder, "This chick will be paying." 
With that, Rei continued to walk away. Heading towards the city gates, He stumbled upon some trouble with the guards.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2009)

Kai sighed a dropped his spear, trying to keep himself from screaming. 

_So close. So fucking close._ He shook his head and turned to face his captors. There were 3 of them, dressed in standard fire nation military gear. One had a sword pointed at his back, another was in some weird martial arts pose. The third one carried nun-chucks. 

"Deserter eh?" The one with nun-chucks asked. "People just don't have pride in our country anymore. Kai glowered at him as the martial arts one locked his hands in metal chains. 2 of them began to march him up the path towards the town, the sword wielder staying behind to help the dock master. The two kept up conversation between themselves, talking mainly of the war and when they were being shipped off to fight the southern water tribes. Kai didn't say anything as they brought him up to the jail and flung him in.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 30, 2009)

*Saito vs Mamoru...*

Saito took a deep breath, "Come on...You can finally beat him..." he tells himself under his breath, "Tough luck man, tough luck," he told his adopted brother, "And I'm done holding back on you," he stomps his foot and a boulder comes up. He spins around and kicks it, sending it flying straight for Saito.

He leaps over it and activates the blades hidden in his gloves. Saito quickly lands and heads straight for Mamoru. He dodges a few boulders coming at him, then cuts through a smaller boulder and continues his path.

As Saito starts to get within range Mamoru raises his arms into the air causing the earth underneath his feet to raise, taking him along with it. Saito glares at his brother, who is now out of his reach, "Sorry, your just not on my level," he raises two walls of earth on each side of Saito, and then slams his hands together causing the two walls to slam together as well.

Luckily Saito dived out of the way in time, but this was not the end of it. Before he knew it more and more rocks were being thrusted at him. He dodged and sliced but they started breaking through his defense and smacking into him.

Before he knew it he was on the floor, Mamoru looking down at him, "Looks like it's over," he got back onto the same level as Saito and raised a rock above him. Saito closed his eyes and struggled to get up, _"No...No...No...I will be a warrior..._I WILL BE!" he shoots to his feet and goes to deliver a punch but Mamoru leaps back. 

However he still got a hit on him, but not with his fist, but with, "Fire!?!?!" Saito asks in confusion as flames shot from his fists and slammed into Mamoru. The entire stadium went silent for a moment.

Mamoru rolls on the ground, covered in flames, "Ghah! Get off me! Get them off!" Mamoru's father, Kouta, quickly leaped from his position in the stands to the stadium, earth bending dirt over his son's body to put out the flames.

He then looked at Saito, and then looked away, ashamed. Two guards quickly arrived and earthbended Saito's feet to the ground, "Wait, what's going on? I don't know how I-" Mamoru looked at him with fear, "Your one of them! Your a monster!" he shouted at the person who was supposed to be his brother.

Saito was quickly tied up and brought away, "I don't know what happened!" he screamed as he was dragged away.


----------



## No One (Sep 30, 2009)

Yomiko took a deep breath as she walked inside, she loved the smell of food. Only after two seconds of being inside, a man walked by her and patted her shoulder and said that she would be paying for him. The waterbender grew a shocked look on her face, "What!?", she managed to say just as he left the building. Yomiko looked back forward and saw the cook standing there, hand outstretched. "Woah, can you wait a second, I will bring him back for you.", the woman said as she backed up out the door and ran down the street after him. Po hanging on for dear life.

Yomiko turned a corner, and found him. He stood in between some guards and herself, "Hey!", she yelled at him, "I ain't paying for your food, I am going to take you back there now." All of this probably wasn't that smart to do in front of the guards. So Yomiko refrained from touching her sword or reaching for her hidden pouch of water. She stood there waiting and Po, sensing something jumped off her shoulder and leaped onto a nearby building.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 30, 2009)

The C.O. finially walks into the room, sits down and lights a cigar with firebending. After some normal questions(name, age, etc...) he started asking differant ones.
"So you a bender." He send breathing smoke in Ian's face.
"Yes sir, about for about nine years." Ian responds after a cough.
The C.O. nods with aproval, "Fire?"
"Yes sir."
"What kinds of moves you got? Martial Arts?"
"Muay Thai and Zui Quan."
Th C.O. draws in more smoke and slowly inhales, "Apply any weapons to those?"
"No sir. I don't use weapons sir."
"Show me you Firebending moves."
Ian nods, "Where?"
"Follow me." The C.O. says, stands up and leaves the room, Ian right behind him.

He leads Ian to a big open room and says, "Show me what you got."
Ianhold his hands out infront of him, should length appart, palms facing each other. A fireball closes the distance, the C.O. doesn't look impressed. Ian moves his hands another foot apart, the fireball grows to that size. With a flick of his rist it flys across the room, singing the cement wall badly.
"Any others."
Ian nods and holds one hand out, a small flickering flame appears in his palm then a 7 yard stream of fire launches from his hand. He moves his other hand up and the stream thinkens and the rang increases. He pulls his hands apart and forms a 'T' with his body. He starts spinning and creates a 360 degree wall of fire. He stops and catches himself from falling from the dizzyness.
"Nice moves, we can teach you more." The C.O. says, "But first I want to test you martial art skills. Captan!"
A average built man walks into the room and readys a stance.
"Let's see what you got."
Ian prepairs himself for a fight.
"On my mark!" The C.O. booms, "Ready! Fight!"


----------



## DraconianRiver (Sep 30, 2009)

"Come on. You know that huge bounty that come out today. Geez I thought you kept an eye on this stuff, Axel" Kang said while still trying to keep the blood from his broken nose under control. Hey, I've been kind of busy lately, so get off my back! How much is this bounty anyway? "about 20,000.For one guy, who the hell is he!?" That terrorist fire bender, the one that's been running all around Ba-sing-sae setting fire to everything in sight. The one the city guard calls Sash. They still haven't caught that guy yet? He's been doing this for a week!  " Ah, the city guard. Good Soldiers and brave men all, but they're not so good at hide and seek!" Kang said with a laugh. 

By now the two men were at the gates of Ba-sing-sae. "I guess we should not be too hard on them though. This Sash guy is like a damn ghost.  He shows up, sets a bunch of fires, kills a few people, then disappears.  So you're going after him, right?" asks Kang as he turns to look at Axel. But to his surprise no one was there. "Axel!  AXEL!!"  Kang yells, looking around, but to no avail.  Axel was long gone. "AXEL!  YOU SON OF A BITCH! YOU DITCHED ME AGAIN!!!!!" Kang roared looking up into the heavens.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 30, 2009)

Akemi walks in to the pub and looks around and sees thugs, drunks, and women in sexy and reveiling clothes. Ugh Akemi thinks and walks up to the bar as she got some whistles and cat calls. A barkeeper turns around "How can I serve you" He ask? A shop keeper say I could sleep here tonight, can I have a room Akemi ask? " You can, but it is not free. How much for a night" Akemi ask? "Three coins" the barkeeper says and Akemi puts down three gold coins on the table and he gives her a key to a room. Akemi walks towards the stairs, "before you go up, why not have a drink with us" a man ask? No, thanks, I do not drink Akemi says. "Nobody says no to me" the man gets up, walks over to her and grabs her by the arm. I give you a drink, it's on me Akemi says as she makes the whisky in his cup flow and snaps it again him. "It is the best you can do" the man says as his other hand touch her stomache.

The barkeeper pulls a bow and arrows and shoot the drunken man and Akemi let lose and creates a massive waterbending attack by all the drinks and liquer and gets lose from the man and shoots him with the whisky hard enough to knock him down. "Who ever started this, I will go get the guards and through you in prison" the barkeeper says. "This party is over" a women says and everyone starts leaving setfor who is staying there. He went over to Akemi and hands her a key " Go clean up, a lady like you should not smell like that." Akemi went up the stairs and went to bath and rest for a bit. Another crazy day, I wonder if it gets better" Akemi thinks as she lays back and closer her eyes under the covers in her undergarments.


----------



## spirishman (Oct 1, 2009)

The hills and mountains surrounding Omashu were mostly barren, and troublesome dust clouds would kick up by even the slightest of winds. A route had been carved through the valley for patrols to circle Omashu, but years of erosion and weather left it little more then a faded footpath. This made Lao's duty even more annoying since he had to stay constantly alert of where he was going. A moment of distraction could easily lead to straying from the trail, which would mean a long night of wandering through the  Kolau Mountain Range. To add to his misery, the night was particularly cold, sending a bitter chill straight through his furs to the bones. Snot seeped out in small trickles, only to return when Lao would have fits of sniffs and sneezing. He trudged along, lantern in one hand, the other sat in between his furs in hopes of warming up.

The nights had been uneventful, though there had been one scare involving a badgermole. This particular patrol was shaping up to be the exact same as every other night. Lao stopped at a spot which had slowly been becoming his favorite, and set the lantern on the ground. He made use of a small formation of rocks to act as a chair and table. Placing his neatly packed dinner on the slightly uneven surface of one of the large rocks, he hunched over and began working on making a flame. Sparks turned to fire, shadows now flickering across the rocks and dirt. Lao warmed up to the fire, eating slowly at the cold food, oblivious to the two men watching him from the shadows.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Oct 1, 2009)

Axel walked further away from Kang leaving him to deal with his broken nose.  He was heading to a small shop situated almost right next to the city's east wall.  The shop was owned by a shifty, silver-tongued man named Fong.  Fong's store was a pawn shop with more than half of its inventory from stolen or abandoned goods, but Fong made most of his money selling information to the right people. 

When Axel opened the door and stepped in the shop, he was greeted with a very annoying and overwhelming amount of shouting.   A completely bald man was at the front counter giving Fong an ear full.  "I'll go over this one more time.  I came here yesterday and bought this little green bottle from you, and you told me it would make my hair thick and super strong.  But once I used it, the only thing it does do is make every strand of my hair fall out.  Now give me my money back or so help me god I'll jump this counter and make you drink the rest of this little green bottle."  Fong smiled and very calmly replied, "Sir, many people walk into my shop and purchase things, and I can't remember every one or everything I ever sold.  I have no recollection of you or your little green bottle.  I'm going to ask you to leave my shop or I will call the guards."    After hearing this, the bald man's face became so red Axel thought he might pass out.  The bald man shot Fong a look that could set something on fire with prolonged exposure.  Roaring at the top of his lungs and seemingly in another language, the bald man turned around and stormed past Axel to the front door and slammed it shut on the way out.

You always did have a way with your customers, Fong. Axel said with a chuckle.  "Ah, Axel, I haven't seen you in a long time.  What brings you to my humble store?" asked Fong.  Certainly not any of the junk you have cluttering up this old shack, so I'm here for information on that terrorist everyone calls Sash.   "Sash, eh.  What do you need to know?"   Just start saying everything you know and I'll stop you when I've heard enough.   "Well, I know he's a powerful fire bender of unknown origin.  He supposedly has red hair, wears a sleeveless black shirt, black pants, black shoes, and has a red sash wrapped around his waist which is where he gets his name.  I also heard that he has a black dragon tatoo on his left arm that spirals down to his wrist."  Axes suddenly cut across Fong's explanation, looked him dead in the eye and said,  And I bet you know right where he is, don't your?  Fong lets out a small laugh and says, "Now, Axel, why would I know anything like that?"  Axel slams his fist down on the counter and says in a low growl, Don't play games with me, Fong.  No one comes into or does anything in this city without you eventually knowing where they are.   Fong remained silent for a few moments and finally says, "You're right.  I do just happen to know where he is, but that information will cost you.  Let's say --"  Axel interrupts Fong and says,  Not this time.  You still owe me for that mess I bailed you out of a few weeks ago.    Fong's expression became very annoyed until he let out a long sigh and said, "I suppose you're right.  I was going to sell this information to the city guard, but  I suppose I'll tell it to you instead, but this makes us even."  Fong then pulls out a dusty old map and shows it to Axel telling him Sash's position.   I'm impressed, Fong.  City guard have been trying to find this guy for over a week, and you managed to pin him down in less than 24 hours.  How can I be sure this information is right.    "First off, I am very good at my job, and, second, no information I have ever sold you or anyone else has ever been a lie.  I may be a scoundrel, but what I sell is always reliable."   Yeah, the bald guy sounded like he really agreed with you. Axel laughed as he walked out of the shop.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Oct 1, 2009)

The Captan throws a flying punch the Ian dodges nimbly.
While dodging more blows Ian is thinking, _"He is just throwing random attack, difficult to read. I have something for him."_
Ian switches in his Drunken Fist stance and stats swaying erraticly, dodging attacks with great ease. Isn goes for a punch but fortold the block and kicked him in the stomage and fell over.
"Get up you son of a bitch." The Captan growls.
Ian laying there almost looking relaxed.
"How dare you mock me!" The Captan howls and goes to jump on Ian.
Ian rolls onto his stomage, a foot connects with the Captans face, knocking him on his ass. Ian returns to his feet, style changed into Mauy Thai. The Captan throws a jab the Ian grabs, then he throws a hook that Ian grabs. Ian quickly throws the Captans hands down, grabs his head and slams it into his knee, braking his nose.. The Captan stumbles back and Ian goes to throw an elbow into his face but it was blocked by the C.O.. His hand rests on Ians shoulder.
"Good job... lieutenant." The C.O. says with a smile.
"A lieutenant, but I just..."
"Do you wish to keep you rank?" His C.O. questions.
Ian salutes, "Yes, sir!"
"Good," His C.O.'s grin widens as he points to the Captan Ian just hurt, "You'll be in Captan Fu's ranks."
"You've got to be kidding!" Fu complains, soundling like he has a cold.
The C.O. shoots him a look, Fu stands down.
"We got a bed for you, you better use it, you'll be sent to the Earth Kingdom in the morning." The C.O. informs Ian.
Ian nods, "Thank you, sir."
The C.O. leads Ian through the city to the barracks and shows him his bunk. Ian takes it gratefully. He sits on the end of his bed thinking about what had ust happend.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 2, 2009)

Senna finally came back to the pub a few hours later with the food. Normally, it would take her an hour and half but, Miss.Yomi the fish lady was trying to play matchmaker again.  Senna went into the kitchen and dropped off the food and then back out to the owner.
"Sorry, it took me so long, sir. Miss.Yomi was trying to find me a husband again," Senna said to him. The owner looked at her.
"That Yomi, she's the best person to go to for good fish but, she has a habit of playing matchmaker. Senna, we have another girl staying upstairs in the room on the right from your's, I want you to go bring her up some food," the owner said.
"Yes, sir," Senna said and then went back into the kitchen to retrieve some food for the girl. Senna went upstairs to the room the owner mentioned carrying a tray holding chopsticks, a cup of tea, rice, and some fish. Senna knocked on the door.
"Excuse me miss, the owner asked me to bring you up some food," Senna said.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 2, 2009)

Akemi wakes up and hears a knock and gets dress and combes out her hair. She makes sure the room is neat before Akemi let the person in. Made sure the scrolls that are lying on the tablewas in order and did not let the bowl of water fall off the table and went to the door and opens it and sees Senna with the tray of food. Hi, is that for me? Sorry, I think I am being rude, come on in and my name is Akemi. I was going to have the sardines, I guess I will save those for later" Akemi thinks as she looks at Senna again.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 2, 2009)

Senna came in and placed the tray of food on the end table.
"Hello, Miss. Akemi. My name is Senna," Senna said and then bow to show respect towards Akemi. Senna then looked up at Akemi.
"So have you come here to work for the owner too, Miss. Akemi?" Senna asked.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 2, 2009)

Akemi bows back to show Senna respect and looks back "Thankyou for brining the food to me. I don't know if I want a job and I do not know where I am going next. Akemi sighs and walks over to the table where the map is lying on the table. "Do you know where a bender or healer can work at" Akemi ask as she went over where the tray of food and picks up the cup of tea and sips it.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 2, 2009)

Senna thought for a moment about what jobs a bender or healer could be good at.
"Well for a healer, I think medical practice would be a good job. As for what a bender could do, well that just depends on what kind of bender the person is. For example, if say a person is a water bender possibly a job as a fisherman would work," Senna answered.


----------



## EPIC (Oct 3, 2009)

"We'll ask again, Take off your hood." One of the guards, weapons ready for any form of resistance.
"First of all, you're not asking, you're ordering. Second, it's my right, as a citizen, to wear whatever I want." Rei retorted back. "Besides, if you were doing your job right, you would be more worried about that chick over there." Rei pointed towards Yomiko, who was demanding him to return to the food shop, "As you can see, she's a foreignor and she's carrying a weapon." 

The guards looked at each other, then one of them left to go check on Yomiko. The other one continued the interrogation. "This is the last time, if you refuse, I'll have to force."
"I'm still saying no."
"Okay, that's it!" The guard grabbed his spear and was ready to plunge it into Rei. Rei stepped to the side of the spear's thrust and punched the guard, launching a fireball at him for extra power. The other guard turned back and ran towards the commotion, but Rei escaped onto the top of a building, "See you later, chick!" He said to Yomiko as he ran. 

The guard turned towards Yomiko and began to interrogate, "You, you know something about that guy." The guard pointed his spear at her face, "Tell me, NOW!" He demanded.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 3, 2009)

"Did you use the exampler waterbender because I am one or I am being paranoid"  Akemi ask as she starts eating the fish? "I guess I will go closler to were the war is and more people are hurt more" Akemi thinks as she chews on the food in her mouth before speakink. Do you know where the next place is to pratice medcine Akemi ask as she sips more of the tea. "Thankyou for your kindness" Akemi says. Akemi looks at the rice amd eats a few bites " The rice is going to make me sick, the only thing I can eat is fish" Akemi thinks.


----------



## No One (Oct 3, 2009)

Yomiko went to reach for her sword, but one of the guards caught her hand and took her sword. She put her hands up and the guards again asked her what she knew of him. Like they would believe her if she said nothing, she only wanted food. The waterbender quickly looked around the area, spotting a bucket of water on the ground behind her. "I don't know anything about him.", she said to the guards. "We know you know something!", he yelled back, jamming the spear towards her neck. Yomiko slowly backed up, the guards followed. They again demanded that she tell them what she knows but she just kept quiet.

As she backed up she backed into the bucket of water on the ground, causing water to spill at the guards feet. Yomiko closed her right fist causing the water to freeze up the guards legs. The guards in unison yelled, "She's a waterbender!". Yomiko got into a basic Tai Chi Yang position and streamed the left over water on the ground, she streamed it onto her right arm and struck the guards knocking them out. The water attached to her arm fell to the ground, and she grabbed her sword and ran.

She ran into the same direction that guy went, Po jumped off the building onto her shoulder again as Yomiko went by.


----------



## EPIC (Oct 3, 2009)

Rei, waiting on a building not too far from the commotion, noticed Yomiko coming his way. Soon, a group of guards followed suit behind her. _Poor chick, I wonder if I should help her._ He thought as he watched the chase. Suddenly, another group of guards came from the next corner that would've been Yomiko's escape.

"Be careful! She's a waterbender." One of the guards warned to the others. Rei closed his eyes and sighed. Knowing that she wouldn't survive long, he decided to help. He created a fire whip and lashed it at one of them. As the guards looked, he launched a fire stream and created a path for Yomiko to escape. "Hey, babe! Remember the plan, follow me!" He called to her, then left.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 3, 2009)

_*Ba Sing Se Prison...*_

Saito sits in his prison cell, wearing a green robe, black pants, with no shoes. He walks over to the front of the cell and pulls on the bars, "Let me out of here! I don't even know how I did that before!" he shouts, referring to the fire bending. 

When no one replies he slams his fist into the wall, "GAH!" flames burst out of his fists and he leaps backwards, still not used to the fact that he can shoot fire out of his body. 

He falls on top of his bed, but gets up as he hears something coming from the outside, "Who's there?!" he shouts, but hears nothing, "I said who's-!" suddenly a masked figure appears in front of his cell, he backs up startled, "Who are-" the figure lowered the mask covering it's face, "It's me Saito," his eyes grew wide, "Mom?" he asked the figure who was heavily covered in black.

"Mom, what happened? How did I do that before? And why are you here?" she looks around for guards before finally starting to explain, "You know that we adopted you when you were just an infant...However you don't know that the people that gave us to you were from the Fire Nation..." 

His jaw drops, "Who were they?" she shakes her head, "I don't know, it was just a woman, and she was very secretive about the whole thing. I had no idea that you would be able to fire bend however. It's all my fault..." she says looking down, "But now I can help you," she opens a bottle of water that she has and with a hand motion the water begins to rise out of it. She then thrusts her arms side ways, the water sliced through the bars several times and then fell to the ground, broken.

"Your a water bender?" she pulls him out of the cell and they begin to run, "Yes, I am originally from the Southern Water Tribe. I left the village to seek out my own life...and that's when I met Kouta," she pauses as they hide in the darkness from a passing guard, and then continue towards the exit, "We fell in love, but then the war began...and we knew that we couldn't be together the way we were, so I disguised my waterbending and moved into the Earth Kingdom with him. I haven't bended since the war started...but I still have the touch," she says with a smile.

They finally make it to the edge of the city after picking up a hooded jacket so Saito could hide himself, "Now what?" he asks, "Now is when we seperate," she hands him his gloves with the hidden blades in them, "You must go on your own journey, and learn to master the gift you've been given," she says referring to his fire bending.

He looks at the city, "I've always thought that I didn't belong here...I guess I was right," he grabs a bag of supplies that they picked up, "I'm going to find my real parents," he hugs the woman whom he has always saw as a mother, "Goodbye, and thank you for everything...Mom." he then takes off, leaving the Earth Kingdom.


----------



## Serp (Oct 4, 2009)

SenKen was walking along side the wall of Ba Sing Se, when he saw an earthbender about to crush what looked like an air nomad with and array of boulders. The Boulders went flying at the nomad and Senken raised his hand and sent a wall of water which quickly froze into a wall of ice to block to rocks. The ice shatters but the trajectory of the rocks had changed enough so that the nomad wasn't harmed.

"What's going on here?" Senken was tired of people just over powering people because they can. To him who didn't know the true story the earth guard was simply being an ass. 

Senken raised his hands and the shattered peices of ice raised up and started to float around the sky.

"Now I'll ask once again whats going on here?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 4, 2009)

Katsu spun his spear around and slammed the dull end against the ground next to him producing a small gust of wind, not strong enough to knock anyone away, "Well, I was about to take care of this bastard and then move onto more of his little Earth Kingdom friends until you came and interrupted."

"BHAHAHAHA! You were about to take care of me!" he stomped his foot, causing the earth under him to crack, "Looks like I now have two invaders to take care of. I'll probably get a promotion for taking out an invading Water Tribe member as well as an Air Nomad," he raises his club and starts to rush forward.

"Now, if you don't mind, I'll be finishing this," he steps forward, spinning his body, and then as he returns to the front fires off a blast of air by swinging his spear. The earthbender raised his arms and created a platform of earth that he began to ride on as he kept it extending towards the two. 

However, as they began to battle again, one of the soldiers that Katsu had knocked away before had returned into the walls of Ba Sing Se and requested reinforcements, who were currently preparing to assist the Officer in battle.


----------



## Serp (Oct 4, 2009)

Senken looked at the air nomad. "Oh my mistake if your taking care of this by your self don't let me interupt."

The air nomad was fighting the guard and it was obvious that there would be more guards arriving soon. 

"I just hope you who seems to be handling this with... what to say, ease, might be able to handle more earthbenders."

Senken then turned to the earthbender that was fighting the Nomad.
"You, don't you ever associate me with that water tribes at this point in time. Next time you do it I will kill you."

Senken sent the ice daggers he had floating behind him into the great wall of Ba Sing Se and began to climb them like a ladder. Before he noticed all the earth benders waiting for him at the top.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 4, 2009)

The guard saw Senken make his escape, "I don't care where your from, your definately an intruder and your not getting aw-!" but he is knocked off his rocks by a blast of air, "I know your not doubting my abilities," Katsu shouts to Senken as he leaves, "Don't let the arrow fool you," he says pointing to the red arrow tattoo on his forehead, "I'm not like those other weaklings hiding in those Air Temples...I have nothing to do with them anymore."

The guard gets to his feet and watches as Senken climb the wall and is met with many other soldiers, "Hell no! These two are mine, your not stealing my prey!" with a quick hand motion the earth that the wall is made of extends out and sends the waterbender flying off the wall and hurdling back to the ground.


----------



## Serp (Oct 4, 2009)

Senken hits the ground with a thud. He gets up and rips off his cloak.
"I don't wanna deal with you canon fodder!"

He raised his hands and the ice turned back to water and started to float around his hand and turned into a trident shape before turning back to ice.

He pointed the ice trident towards the earthbender.
"You earthbenders really are dumbasses. If I kill you can I go?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 4, 2009)

The club wielding soldier stands in between the two warriors, "Now this is more like it...I'll destroy you both," before he even got a chance to however, the line of earth benders at the top of the wall lifted pieces of earth from great wall and fired them down at the three.

Katsu blasted a shot of wind at the ground that caused him to fly out of the way of an incoming boulder. The soldier turned around and smashed one of the rocks with his club, "What do you think your doing! I'm in the middle of something here!" 

While he's distracted he gets hit with a blast of air from Katsu, "Don't get distracted, I don't want any excuses after I defeat you," he then turns back to Katsu, "I won't lose to-" but the airbender is already in close range and swinging his spear at him.

He manages to block with the club and then the two leap away as a boulder crashes down. The soldier then leaps into the air and starts hitting the incoming boulders down at the air and water benders, "Die! Die! Die!" 

The warriors on the wall look at each other and nod. They then all fall into the same position and the ground around the three begin to shake. The earth around them begins to rise and a dome of earth begins to enclose around them, "What the hell is going on!" Katsu looks around. Katsu slams the air on the ground and tries to boost himself up to escape before he was trapped.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 4, 2009)

Tyon quietly observed the battle between the supposed Ex-air nomad, the supposed ex-water tribe member and the Ba Sing Se guards. Tyon himself probably wouldn't be welcome into the great city after the events at "The Yellow Mooselion". He really didn't care, though. Tyon had greater plans that didn't involve the city of Ba Sing Se.....yet. For right now, he's on a search--a search for people who shared his same views and possessed talent. He may have found two of them.

Tyon wasn't particularly interested in the little scrimmage, but what caught his attention is when the warrior with the arrow on his head proclaimed his independance from the air nomads and when the warrior who had a great affinity for ice bending proclaimed his independance from the water tribe. Both seemed to despise the very places from wence they came. Tyon had came to a clunclusion.

Tyon rushed to the sight where an earth dome was surrounding the air bender. He made his way up to the top of the dome where it had just closed, encasing the ex-air nomad. Tyon closed his eyes for a moment and put his hands together. *"Iron fist technique: Decaying pound."* Tyon said as he rocked the top of the dome with a strong punch, knocking a hole in it.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 4, 2009)

Katsu pops out of the newly created hole, "More and more people just keep interferring," he closes his eyes, "For the last time, I don't need anyone's help," he raises his hands above his head and wind begins to encircle around it, *"Anemoi's Southern Wind...Notus!"* he thrusts his arms down and the wind rushes into the dome.

The Earthbending soldier rubbed his head and looked around, seeing he was trapped in an earth dome. Suddenly a fierce wind slammed into him and forced him against the wall. He could feel his skin being forced back, and the wind broke through the cracks in the dome and caused it to collapse.

Katsu lowered himself to the ground with his air and started panting, "See...I don't need help. Not now, not ever," he spun his spear around and strapped it to his back, "Who are you anyway?" he then saw the other soldiers sliding down the wall, ready for battle, "You know what, we'll chat later, I've got more pressing matters right now."


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2009)

_Omashu_

It is midnight. Aside from the guard patrols, Omashu was asleep. 

A lone guard stands watch over one of the southern balustrades. He is half-asleep, and does not notice three shadows pass by him. 

At the palace, Prince Jiang is plagued by nightmares. He sees Omashu in flames, with legions from all the other nations marching towards the capital, its warriors fighting in vain to keep them from taking the palace. He sees the armies of the Earth Kingdom marching towards Omashu, but instead of relieving his forces they ignore them, attacking the city and everyone in it. In the end, he sees Omashu in ruins, and his father dead before him.

Meanwhile the three shadows continue to venture deeper and deeper into the city, evading notice and killing anyone who does. In the morning several corpses were found around Omashu, all of them dead with knife stabs to the neck.

Zhuge was still awake, walking by the artisan's sector. The war had not reached Omashu yet, unlike most Earth Kingdom cities, which means that the military is more lax when it came to its citizens walking around at night. 

"What's this?" Zhuge sees the slumped-over body of a guard. Upon closer inspection he sees a deep wound has been inflicted on his throat. "Unfortunate bastard."

An arm suddenly grabs Zhuge from behind, dagger in hand. It was still coated with the blood of the dead guard. 

"You must be the killer." He said laconically. Zhuge's left foot slides behind him, while his fingers twiddle. In seconds small jets of sand burst from the ground, cutting the killer. The assassin let's go, and disappears into the shadows.

"Interesting." Zhuge thought. By the time several more guards arrive several more guards were found dead around the city.

"Stay where you are!" Several guards said. They were a mix of Earthbenders and normal footsoldiers, and despite Zhuge's skill he was no match against all of them. "I'm afraid we'll have to take you in for questioning, architect."

Zhuge sighed, and lit a cigar. "All right, but allow me to say this now; That assassin was not from Omashu."

Inside the Palace, a shadow looms over the King's bedroom.


----------



## No One (Oct 4, 2009)

As Yomiko ran, she streamed water from various sources, and gathered it into a ball. As she continued the ball got bigger and bigger. Before she could prepare her attack, guards came around the corner and trapped her. Suddenly Rei, made an opening to escape, she quickly dove behind the guards and spun around. The water bender placed the large ball of water in between her and the attackers, she expanded the water out into a medium sized wall of ice.

Her hands made a pushing motion causing the wall to slide into her attackers, sending them back with it. Yomiko quickly darted down towards Rei, who started this mess, ignoring his comments.


----------



## Serp (Oct 5, 2009)

The other soliders were coming down the wall. They had pissed Senken off but he prefered fighting multiple opponents.

He ran towards them, Ice trident in hand  and he jumped up throwing the trident at one of the guards. It him and he fell not hard enough to draw blood, but hard enough to make him reach the ground first.

When he dusted himself off and looked around he could see the trident melting and turning into droplets before freezing into ice daggers.

Senken raised his hand and sent them flying towards the earth bender.

This guy was skilled, he raised a wall of earth behind him and sunk himself lower into the ground, dodging or blocking all of the attacks before rising up out of the earth.

Senken raised the water bullets again and fired but this time they were met by equal bullets of earth. The water was negated but before anything could be done to counter, a boulder of earth hit SenKen in his chest. The wind rushed out like a friend and he dropped to his knees.

And now the other earthbenders and reached the bottom, great. Senken started to pant. "Mist rising" all the water started to haze up the area giving Senken minimal cover for a while. While inside the mist, he used his other technique "The Mist" and make a silhouette of himself further away.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Oct 5, 2009)

Ian has just made his first step onto Earth Kingdom soil.
"What do you think?" One of the soliders ask him.
"I don't know what to think yet." Ian responds sharply.
"Alright men, follow me!" Captan Fu yells as he starts marching inland.
"Sir, were are we going?"
"To one of our hidden camps, there should already be a platoon there."
Ian nods and continues to follow.

At the base camp the soliders are loud, obnoxious, and obliviously drunk.
"Hey look! Hey every body look!" One yells out in his drunking speech, "It's our back."
The word 'up was replaced by a hickup.
Ian is very annoyed by the way everyone is acting, so he finds a place to sit. After some time sitting alone a horrible screeching noice is comming up behinf him. Soliders were walking over in his direction trying to play an ocarina.
"Do you three mind." Ian confronts them.
"Why don't you... Fuck off." One of them says.
"Corporal, is that anyway to address you superiour."
"Superiour my ASS! Your WAAAY to young to be MY superiour." 
Ian can't control himself and he punches the man in the face.
"What did you do that for!" One of the others yell at Ian.
"He murdered that flute." Ian says and walks back to camp.

The camp has died down, so Ian decides to head to the barracks. He opens up the tents door and is blasted by the strong smell of booze. He quickly closes the flap and walks away to find a place to sleep outside. He finds a tree on the edge of the camp perfect for sleeping in, so he hops in the tree lays down and drifts into slumber.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 5, 2009)

*With Saito...*

He has been traveling for a while now and is holding his empty stomach as he practically crawls into the first down he's seen since he left Ba Sing Se, "Ghah...Need food..." the only thing he can find is what appears to be a bar.

He climbs in and sits on a bar stool, "Food..." he said before slamming his head against the counter, "Hang on buddy, I'll see what we got in the back," the bartender said. 

Two large men stare at Saito who sits in between them, "Hey bro," one whispers, "Yea Bro?" the other one replies, "This guy looks kinda' familiar..." he says pointing at Saito who is so hungry he doesn't even listen.

"I tink your right bro," he reaches into his coat pocket and pulls out a mass of papers. As he starts to look through them all the bartender comes out with a platter of food, and Saito begins to dig in. 

The first brother finally finds the paper that he was looking for, "Here!" he holds up the paper, it's a bounty poster with Saito's face on it, "That's gota' be him bro! Lets take em' out!" he says cracking his knuckles, "You got it bro!" he pull back a fist and thrusts it forward. 

Saito picks up his fork and stabs it into the incoming fist, "I'm trying to eat!" the brother falls back, ripping the fork out of his hand, "Nobody touches my bro!" the other man throws a punch of his own but Saito slides off the stool after grabbing his plate.

They both charge the boy as he continues to eat but he leaps backwards and they crash into each other. The bounty poster in the one man's hand falls into the gaze of the other men in the bar, "Crap..." he says as they all start to get up.

*Inside Ba Sing Se...*

"Well the Bounty Poster has been successfully produced all over the area, but we can't leave this just in the hands of bounty hunters..." a man holding a scroll says as he walks back and forth, "Seeing how he was attempting to join our army we can only assume that he was a Fire Nation Spy, trying to get our secrets..."

Kouta steps forward, "But sir, we've had him adopted since before he could talk," the man with the scroll shakes his head, "You said that he was often very distant, and rarely even home. He was most likely recieving contact from other inside Fire Nation Men. We are going to have to beaf up security...But first, we need to send a small team to track this man down before he reaches the Fire Nation."

Kouta gets on one knee and lowers his head, "I would like to lead this mission...I feel responsible," the man nods, "Very well, Kouta, you will take a small group of soldiers as well as one of our newest recruits..." Mamoru steps forward, "Yes sir! I will be sure to help take care of this problem!"

"Please do soldier, you've shown great potential, don't fail us now," the group returns to gear up and then prepare to leave, but Kouta is stopped, "Kouta...I thought you'd like to know that the bars were severed by a water bending technique, undoubtably. We've also got word of attacks from a Water and Air bender outside of the wall. Hurry back, there's something fishy going on..."

Kouta gulps after hearing that waterbending was used to free the captive, "Yes sir, I'll be sure to take care of things and return as soon as I can..." he says before leaving.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 5, 2009)

Senna smiled and let out a small giggle.
"So, I was right. When you mentioned a where a healer could work, it was obvious that you were a waterbender. I'm sorry for indirectly asking if you were one. I just didn't want to be rude or offend you," Senna explained. Senna had a knack for figuring things out just by certain information that she was given.
"Anyways, the next place for you to practice medicine on people would probably be a clinic where the wounded soldiers would be. If I'm correct, I think I heard the owner mention that his wounded brother was in a clinic the next town over," Senna said.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 5, 2009)

"It is okay and you would not have offend me, I am in a good mood. I am guessing you are a earthbender becuse you are from here." Akemi says as she finish drinking the tea and did not to finish eating. "Which way is the next town,the Earth Kingdom is huge and do they mind waterbenders helping out Akemi ask as she looks at the map? "Depending on how much money I have, should leave now or stay for a little bit longer here" Akemi thinks hard about it as she sighs and walks to the window.


----------



## Narurider (Oct 6, 2009)

Ilyana watched Mia defeat the banditsand marveled at her skill.Mia came over to Ilyana afterwards and asked,"Are you alright?That cut looks really bad."
Ilyana remembered she had been injured and looked at the wound."Crud I need a docter but the fire nation don't give a crap about their damn troops.I can't fix this myself either."
"I know a bit about healing."
Mia pulled out some tools from nowhere and got straight to healing the injury.Ilyana admired how Mia was able to do this with such ease.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2009)

Now in a foul mood, Kagami had to deal with her last sensei. Her dad. Dante was a carefree soul, a little too much so and much to Shigures disappointment, Kagami took after him almost completely. Her looks, personality and aside from inheriting Shigures lack of patience and fiery temper and gender, Kagami was the copy of her father.

He was sleeping under a tree with a hat over his face, sprawled like a starfish. Hard to imagine that he once led one of the elite groups in history. It was unclear if his demeanor was due to his style or if he was just normally like that.

He seemed defenseless, but that was the beauty of drunken fist, to attack when it seemed impossible to do so. This was one of her hardest lessons due to the sheer amount of real battles. Dante had not endeared himself to the city. Kagami sat beside her father and tried to relax as he was doing, but the strict teachings of her mother meant she was sitting up right in a state of meditation.

"Chill out, you're not in bootcamp." Dante said from under his hat.

"Easier said than done pops. You do realise that there are 6 people hiding around here?" Kagami siad

"Really?! Fans probably. Ask them to form an orderly line on the right and I'll sign whatever body part they want." Dante said getting a bit more comfortable. Of course Kagami knew it was a stance. Every position for as long as Kagami had known him was a stance. He was a true master. Shame he didn't act like one.

"DANTE! YOU OWE US!" A thin man with glasses said irritatably

"You'll get it. Just have a bit of patience." Dante said not even looking up.

"Don't have any, not with a hobo like you. If you can't pay, then well..." the thin man snapped his fingers and more men with weapons came out of the woodwork.

"You guys should chill more. Enjoy the sunshine. Drink, eat and be merry." Dante said stretching. "'Sides I don't feel like fightin'. Go on kiddo its practise time."

Kagami sighed. "I swear all my training has been fighting thugs cos you get into trouble."

"You can afford to scoff? Even at a time like this? You must be Kagami Rei, your..." the thin man started but was completely ignored as the father and daughter argued

"Hey! I teach you things as well!" Dante objected.

"Sure like how to drink and get in trouble with mom! You see this?" She pulled down her trousers to show a bit of her butt, which had three red welts on it. "That's cos of you!"

One of the thugs became dreamy eyed and had a stupid grin on his face.

"Hey! Don't look at my daughter like that! I'll kick your goddamned ass!" Dante said flipping up and then losing his balance and falling down. 

"Hah! He's drunk and weak! get him!" the ring leader said

"Fine! I'll teach you! Just watch!" Dante said laying on the ground face up as a sword came rushing to his face. His legs hiked up and he caught the blade between his feet, then with incredible flexibility got onto his hands and turned into a handstand, kicking the man in the face as he did so. A thug rushed behind him and one infront. Dante spread his legs, and swiveled around like a top, kicking the two of them down, with enough force to break the side of their ribs.

One thug tried to swipe a sword at Dante's arms, to which he replied byy flipping and ending up landing on the thugs shoulders with his feet. He backflipped whilst grabbing the man's neck with his legs and slamming his head onto the ground. There was only 2 more but they dropped their swords and ran. "Che. I wasn't finished. Anyways that's how you fight without arms. Well not without arms, though you can do that too but I'd have to teach you all sorts of strange shit and..."

"I'll get my money soon Dante! I won't forget this!"

"I know all that dad. You taught this to me when I was 7." Kagami said unimpressed with the display, though the whole thing took less than a minute

"Oh I did? Well then Ms Smartypants why not open a dojo huh?" Dante said, both father and daughter completely ignoring the thin man who was screaming something about revenge as he pointed and ran off.

"Hmph! You know I should. No-one teaches drunken fist and mom's too much of a hard ass for kids to join. Parents are too scared to send them to her. Hmm. Maybe  Dojo that has masters of every sort of martial art! Then we could be the strongest in the world!"

"Yeah....but remember strength is...um...ah somethin deep...I can't remember. Something about don't get too carried away with tryin to be the strongest." Dante said adjusting his hat and going back to sleep

"Hm. yeah. brush my teeth. Will do." Neither Kagami nor her father were listening to each other as they were too self absorbed. 

Kagami hit the town to try and find recruits for her new dojo. even though she didn't have a place yet...


----------



## EPIC (Oct 10, 2009)

As she chased him, Rei led Yomiko to a crossroad --where more guards were waiting. As of being warned about a man in a hood and a waterbender in yellow, the guards immediately readied themselves to halt the two. Rei continued to travel along the buildings and watched from afar as the guards attacked Yomiko. Some of the guards chased after him, hoping to find a way to catch up to him, but Rei just simply ignored and sat down to watch the fight. The other guards ran towards Yomiko for an attack. One of them slid on the ground for upwards jab with their spear, while the other jumped in the air for a slam attack.


----------



## Narurider (Oct 11, 2009)

After Mia had healed Ilyana's wound they had gone to town and Ilyana learned that Mia was a sellsword but she had secondary goal. 
"So you want to find the Avatar?"
"Yeah I think hes the reason that we of the Earth Kingdom and the Air Nomads started a war.I also have a feeling he had something to do with the attack on the Water Tribe.Why you probably wonder well he asked the Fire nation too end the war so if he made this war happen so the Fire Nation can stop I think something more while happen when it stops."
"Why would an Avatar do something so horrible?The Avatar's duty is to keep balance and peace in the world isn't it?"
"Supposed to be their duty.Nothing stops them from bringing choas to the world.I plan on finding the Avatar and finding out his intentions.The only problem is I don't know where he is.He maybe in the Capital if so I'm screwed I'd have to fight my way in and then I would became a wanted criminal."
Well he must be somewhere in the fire Nation so I'll help you find him but right now I need a meal and some sleep."
With that they went into an Inn and bought themself a meal and a bed for the night.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 11, 2009)

With Shin

When it became clear the Jade Dragon restaurant would head to the Fire Nation "Shinku" parted ways with the family and chose to head North to Ba Sing Se.He hoped to disappear in the vast city, maybe find another job as a cook but most importantly to keep a low profile.

Luckily he had managed to get his hands on an Ostrich horse, because it would be a long journey.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 11, 2009)

*Ba Sing Se*

Out of the mist came a blast of air that slammed one of the guards back against the wall, "What the hell is this?" Katsu spun his spear around a few times to clear the mist around him, "What kind of weakling would hide behind this?"

He strapped the spear against his back and then pulled his hand back, *"Anemoi's Northern Wind: Boreas!"* he thrusts it forward and it crashes into one of the guards. He flies back, crashing through one of the trees.

Katsu rests on his knees and starts to breath heavily, "Those damn Anemoi Wind attacks need some more work...I better lay off them," he draws his spear and raised his right foot. He stomps it down, a gust of wind coming out of it and sending him into the sky.

He then activates the glider hidden in his spear and starts to soar around the earthbenders. They all start to fire rocks at him. He deactivates his glider and lands on top of a large boulder. He then pushes off it and stabs his spear into one of the guards shoulders and then pushes him to the ground.

He readies his spear, as he is now surrounded by several guards, "Crap..." 

*With Saito...*

Another man in the bar throws a punch at Saito, but he ducks under it and slams his fist into his gut. The man bends over and then recieves Saito's knee into his face. A man with a sword charges at him from behind. He spins around and activates the blade in his glove to block it.

Another sword wielding man comes from the opposite side, and he blocks it with his other sword glove. A third, very large man, comes in and slams his fist right into the defenseless stomach sending him crashing into the bar.

The bartender quickly slips out of the back door, "Screw it, this place isn't worth the trouble," Saito slowly starts to get to his feet but all of the men are right in front of him, "The little traitors still got some fight in em'," one says picking him up by his shirt.

"No suprise he didn't even make it as a soldier before he got found out," Saito glares at him, "Will you just shut up!" as he shouts fire shoots out of his mouth and burns the man's face. 

He drops Saito and stumbles backwards, screaming in pain, "None of you know anything!" he throws a punch and accidentily fires a massive flame from his fists, "Am I going to have to deal with this everywhere I go!" he continues to fight, firebending as he does so, and each flame he shot increased the blaze taking over the bar. Soon enough the entire building was in flames, but the fight continued.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 11, 2009)

*Mira...*

Mira walked into town holding the reigns on her "reptile-bird thing" that she named Mushu. Even though she had Mushu for a while, she still didn't know what he was. She found a bar with a gathering crowd of people outside.
"That looks promising," Mira said to herself as she walked to the outside where there was a post to tie transportation animals up to. She tied Mushu up to the post, suddenly the bar caught on fire. 

"What the hell?!" Mira said. She saw people running out of the building, but she noticed that there were a few people still inside. 

"Mushu, I'll be back in a moment," Mira said to her animal. Before she ran inside, she grabbed her spear just in case she was going to need it. Mira ran inside to see a trio was still fighting. She saw that a guy around her age was fighting a duo. One man of the duo had been burned in the face. Her eyes went back to the kid as he spoke and shot off a few firebending moves. Though, Mira could tell he was a first timer. She let out a sigh, she had to do something otherwise the kid would probably accidently burn down the entire town.

'I can't believe I'm going to do this,' Mira thought to herself. Mira ran over to the frst time firebender's side.
"Hey, mind if I help you?" Mira asked the kid.


*Senna...*
Senna laughed at Akemi's comment about being in a good mood. 
"You are correct Miss.Akemi. Also, I don't think people mind waterbenders in the Earth Kingdom," Senna said. Senna then took a pause to think of where the next town was.
"I think there's a road that goes along the coast line that leads to the next town. I think that's more of a question for the owner instead of me," Senna said.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 11, 2009)

"I will go ask him, do you know where he is now and I can take the tray back when I am down as well." Akemi says as she turns from the window and looks at Senna then starts rooling up the maps to stick inside of her bag. This is better than I expected it to be and met some nice people" Akemi thinls as she smiles."This is peaceful, but I will see some more war stuff later with the injury soilders." Akemi keeps on thinking.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 11, 2009)

Saito noticed someone behind him and he quickly turned around, swinging the blades that extended out of his glove. He notices that it is a girl and stops mid swing, "What are you doing here! You'll get killed in this place!" the man whose face is burnt charges at him while he's distracted.

Saito quickly turns and elbows him in the gut, "Great, now I'll have to fight off these guys, try to keep this damn fire from shooting out of my hands, and protect this girl..." he spins around and kicks the man in the gut, and the flames that extend out of his foot sends him flying backwards.

He grabs his burnt stomach, "Dammit..." Saito starts to charge at the man to finish him off but he is tackled by the other man, "Get the hell off of me!" he struggles to get up but the man is too large.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 11, 2009)

Mira was ticked at this guy for treating her as if she'd be a damsel in distress. Before Mira could say something, some large guy tackled him. 

"Hey, get off of him!" Mira shouted as she used a fire whip to lash at the large guy's back. The large guy let go of the first time firebender as he screamed in pain.

"It's another firebender!" One of the men shouted and then a group of men proceded to charge at her from various directions. Mira sighed, she quickily got in a  handstand position, extended out her legs, and started spin herself. Within seconds fire shot out from her legs creating a miniture tornado of fire. The men fell from being burned and Mira got up to stare at them.
"Pathetic," she said to herself.


----------



## Serp (Oct 11, 2009)

Senken looks at the airbender who just insulted him, he was now surrounded by guards.

"What kind of weakling huh?"

Senken raised his hands again and an even thicker mist rose around them. He made models of himself in the darkened mist and used the cover to climb up the side of the wall and over it. 

"I'll leave that mist around as a parting gift."

Senken said as he landed onto the grounds of Ba Sing Se.

"This place is alright I guess, now to find somewhere to squat."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 11, 2009)

With Shou-

The small fire nation port was home, Not a very pleasant home. But it was a home where you could get a good meal if you needed it. "Just sucks you have to get it yourself." Shou laid on his back looking up at the sky, The fish would come to him, he didn't have to worry. "Can't practice my firebending though.." He chuckled to himself, He'd had enough of trying to save his boats. "Oi! Kid!" An older man with balding gray hair shouts. "Ah? Yeah?" Fang sits up to look at him.

"A storms coming! You better get back to port!" Fang smirked. "Thanks, But i'll take my chances with the sea! Lot's more fish come around during a storm you know!" Fang waved as the man began to sail off. "Storms are just like battles, you have to fight to keep afloat and to stay alive." That was something Shou loved, the thrill of the fight. Why would he simply go back to port to avoid it?

"Well, Guess i'll reel in the net, see if i got any catches yet." He begins to pull up his net, But sadly it's empty. "Maybe i should move out further and get some better fish." He smirked, put his net away and unfurled the sails. "Damned fools." The old man shook his head as he watched the boy sail off further. "Kids, all damned fools now a days."

But Shou is far from a true fool. A true fool would know the dangers of the storm and write them off as nothing. Shou knows the dangers, he knows the troubles, but he lives for the thrill of overcoming the danger. A fool? Surely he is foolish, But he is far from being stupid. He knows what he wants and he seeks out to take that. "I'll handle the storm just like i always do, I'll go back to port after it and mom will be so happy with all the fish i brought in." He smirked.

But it wasn't known to Shou, This storm was not like the one's he's experienced before. There was a battle, Not far from where he was. A war between water and air, The storm a combination of their attacks. Slowly building as the battle came to it's climax.. Shou thinks he can power through this storm, Just like all the others... But There is a moment in everyone's lives, where they realize how wrong they can be.


----------



## Narurider (Oct 12, 2009)

The next morning Mia and Ilyana got up and went to pay food for their journey to the Capital."So Mia when you've found out about the avatar's intentions what will happen then?Will me part or stay and wander the world?"
"We're not getting seperated after all you can't hold your own for very long what with that stomach of yours."
They laughed and left Fire Fountion City.While the walked they talked about past events and when night came they made camp then sparred.The two girls found it easy to sleep after a sparring season.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 12, 2009)

*In the Burning Bar*

Saito gets up and rubs his eyes, "Your a firebender?" he asks the girl. He then notices that the building isn't going to be standing much longer, "Time to go," he retracts one of his glove blades and grabs the girl.

He then carries her towards a wall and leaps into it, slashing it with his other blade. They crash out of the bar just a few moments before it collapses. Saito looks around, "Ok we need to get out of here and talk."

He starts to drag her along, "Who are you, why isn't a firebender with the Fire Nation, wait...are you with the Fire Nation?" he stops for a second, no longer sure if he should trust her.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 12, 2009)

As Mira was being dragged out of the bar, she managed to loosen the reigns for Mushu. This allowed Mushu to follow her and the newbie firebender. Mira let him continue to drag her off with him. He then questioned her about who she was, why wasn't she in the fire nation, and then asked her if she was with the fire nation. The moment after he asked that, he stopped and Mira could tell from his demeanor that he wasn't so sure if he could trust her. Mira then took a deep breath before she started to answer his questions.
"My name is Mira and you can relax, I'm not with the Fire nation," Mira said in a calm and collected tone. Mira looked off to the side as she decided what to say next. She then looked at the guy.
"Now if you don't mind, may I know what your name is? Also judging from the events that happened, I'm going to guess that you just found out you're a firebender; Am I correct?" Mira asked.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 12, 2009)

"I'm Saito," he told the firebender, "And yea, I discovered it a few days ago," he looked away, thinking back to the day it all went down, "I've lived in the Earth Kingdom for as long as I can remember, abandoned as a small child."

"I discovered I was a firebender when I accidentily burned my opponent when I was being tested to become an Earth Kingdom Soldier. Needless to say I didn't quite get the job, I managed to escape from them and here I am," they kept moving until they got to a safe distance from the people investigating the fire.

"So, what's a firebender doing here in the Earth Kingdom? Well a firebender that isn't me anyway..." he still finds it weird referring to himself as a firebender.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 12, 2009)

Mira listened to Saito answer her questions. Judging from his information, she guessed that his drive to become a soldier awakened his firebending abilities. Mira then heard him ask once again, what was she doing here in the Earth Kingdom. She knew that if she was ever going to gain some trust, she'd have to tell him. Mira sighed, telling people why she was here was a bit of a touchy subject for her.

"Well Saito-san, the reason why I'm here in the Earth Kingdom is because my father disowned me due to me not being the kind of daughter he wanted. So when he disowned me, I didn't see much of a reason to stay in the Fire Nation. That's why I decided to come here," Mira said calmly. Mira decided to leave out the part about her father being a high ranking officier in the Fire Nation military. She didn't Saito enough to figure out how'd he react to knowing that.

Mira looked off into the distance as she thought of something else. Since Saito was a newbie at firebending, he probably didn't have much control over it. She knew definetly more than he did about firebending. Now the question was, does she offer to help him gain control? She pondered this for a few minutes and then decided to propose the idea to Saito. She looked over at Saito.

"Hey Saito-san, this is just a thought. But since you just discovered you're a firebender, you probably lack control or any basic idea of how to use it. So, if you want, I'm willing to offer up how to teach you to control firebending. So, what do you think about it?" Mira asked.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 13, 2009)

Kagami wandered Ba sing se. She was figuring out what to call her dojo.

"Kagami's Kick ass Club. The Super Awesome Kagami School of Ass Whoopin. Oh, Kagami is One Sexy Bitch school! Hm, I reckon people would join that, after all one must be truthful to gain trust. OK so first things first, we need alcohol to celebrate the opening of my new dojo."

She said this, even though she hadn't even found a place. She got to the bar and found it was on fire. 

"No! The alcohol! WHO DID THIS? CURSE YOU!!" Kagami screamed as she ran to see if anything was salvageable. Nothing. She could smell the various fumes coming up and she was set on the ground on her hands and knees. 

Kagami was described as a carbon copy of her father. That wasn't strictly true. Dante would have shrugged his shoulders and tried to find another place. Kagami however reacted differently. She shook in rage as she heard two people talking about firebending.

"Benders! Not only do you have a ridiculous name but you also burn down my favourite bar! Prepare to meet thy maker!" Kagami said sprinting at the pair.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 13, 2009)

Akemi finish packing and looks arounds wondering if Senna left the room or in her own thoughts. Senna, I am ready, what are you doing? Akemi ask? "She works here she must be busy" Akemi says to herself. As a sword crash through the window and Akemi ducks and the sword hits the wall. "Who is there" Akemi ask? As a man wearing black jumps through the room and unsheaths another sword and charge at Akemi, who ease step to the side and make the water flow from the bowl and slash it against the man as Akemi and man fighting each other. Akemi keeps snapping against the man as the man keeps cutting the stream with his sword and slash Akemi against her shoulder as Akemi starts bleeding Akemi punches the man. The man swings his sword as Akemi ducks and streaming the water from her bag and snaping it hard against him and falls out the window, Akemi grabs her shoulder and looks out the window as the man tries to pull himself up again as Akemi pulls another water attack on him, for him to fall to the ground and Akemi sighs.


----------



## Narurider (Oct 13, 2009)

"Are we there yet?"
"Nearly there I think."
Mia and Ilyana  keep walking until they finally found the Capital."Thank god we're finally here!"
"I can't believe we got here"
They wandered into an inn for a rest before discussing their plan."So you want to sneak into the palace?Thats impossible!"
"Its the only way in!"
"But thats suicide!"
"Fine I'll sneak in alone while you stay here and eat all you want!"
Mia stomped off out the door.A pair of arms grabbed her from behind."Hahaha!" came a voice,"That was too easy.Sorry missy but we heard you and your plan."
Mia turned to see the face of a soldier."Crap!"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2009)

Drip, Drip, Drip-

The start of the ran fall, small droplets of water splashed against the sail and deck of Shou's boat. "Ah? The rain's begun, Storm must be underway." He looked out at sea, a small bump on the horizon, could be anything. Shou grabbed his net and cast it out to sea. "Now's the perfect time to catch some fish." He smirked, But soon found himself unable to keep his balance. "Whoa!" THUD! Shou fell hard onto the deck, The light rain soon bursting into raging downpour. 

"Sheesh, Seems things are picking up." He looked up at his sail, The cloth fluttering wildly. "Better start the fight." Shou grinned to himself, standing up but finding the winds force too much. "D..damn.." He gripped the mast to keep himself up. "I've gotta pull the net in." He thought to himself, grabbing the rope net quickly and tugging it up as fast as he could. "Hahaha!" As the net flew out of the water Shou could see the fish flopping around. "Crazy old man, Leaving during the best fishing!" 

Shou dropped the net on deck and readied his sail. It was difficult to get the sail under control, He had to grip the rope to try and adjust it's direction so he could get moving.. But the wind was too much for him, Shou lost his grip on the sail and soon, lost his sail. "Oh that's far from good..." SPLASH! A wave hit his ship and splashed over onto the deck. "The start of the waves.." He looked back out at sea, That small bump was now a massive wave making it's way towards him. 

He had no time to react to it, No time for panic.. The wave engulfed him and his ship... Shou saw water around him. His fish swimming away freely and then, before everything went black.. he saw a small glimmer of white His coins... He just lost all of his money to the sea. "Damn..." The last words echo in his head before the world turns to darkness.


----------



## No One (Oct 16, 2009)

Yomiko followed Rei into a crossroad, with a wide open space. But she was trapped their by guards running from all directions. Po quickly ran away to safety. Two of them went to attack her but Yomiko dove out of the way. She rolled and came back to her feet to be met with a few guards right in her face. The bender quickly pulled her sword out, and blocked an incoming strike. The guard kept his attack and another came from her side. She quickly broke her sword in half, at least that is what it look liked, but it was really two swords to begin with. Her second sword parried the incoming attack, spinning the guard around, Yomiko followed it up with a kick in the ass, sending him flat on his face. The bender then turned to the person she was still blocking and spun her sword around causing him to lose his.

The other guards started to run up behind her. Yomiko grabbed the weaponless mans arm and spun him around her knocking most of the guards over. She quickly leaped through the hole. Yomiko got into a ready stance as a few guards charged at her. The man to reach her first had a spear, he mad a thrusting motion at her, the bender calmly moved her back foot around causing her two spin around his attack and behind him, she hit him in the back of the head with the hilt of her sword, knocking him out. 

Three guards had reached her, another with a spear jabbing it at her, Yomiko jumped up and, kicked two guards next to her as she dodge the spear. The bender came down on the spear breaking it in half. She followed up with a roundhouse kick sending him to the ground.

As she prepared for the next guards, one came up behind her and grabbed her. This guy was pretty big, he lifted off the ground and held her in such a way she couldn't use her arms. Yomiko's swords fell to the ground as he squeezed tighter. She could barley breath, one guard came up and she tried kicking him away, but he managed one strong punch right to the bender's face. Her body went limp, the world turned dark. _~Damn guards, too many of them. Damn Rei, leading me to a trap.~_, she thought before she went out.


----------



## EPIC (Oct 17, 2009)

Rei looked at the ensuing battle, he had to say, he was impressed. With Yomiko kicking butt all over the place, he was actually pretty revved up himself. So, he blasted the guards trying to get him with a couple of fire blasts. Then, he continued to watch the fight until Yomiko was caught in the hand by some big brute. "Really, chick?" He commented. "One big dude appears and you start to lose it? How pathetic..." Rei jumped off the building he was sitting on and brushed himself, "Well, looks like I have to join in. Crap!" 

The brute turned around to Rei's comeback and put the near- unconscious Yomiko on the floor. Rei lashed a fire whip at him, causing him to flinch in pain and stagger back. Then, the big lug began to charge at Rei. He shot a fire ball to stop the giant in his tracks, then fired a large fire stream at his shoulders. The brute staggered back again, but still continued charging. He grabbed Rei and bear hugged the air out of him. Rei fired a fireball at his feet and caused him to let go. After gaining his breath, Rei gave the giant a good punch combined with a fireball released after impact. The lug fell back to the ground. 

Then, Rei stood next to Yomiko and kicked her a little to see if she was dead. He picked her up and carried her away from the city through a secret path he takes. Not too far from city was a cave covered in moss and leaves for the entrance to be disguised. Rei entered in with all his supplies and stuff for his next trip. Then, he decided to rest for a little while.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 18, 2009)

Saito listened to the proposal carefully. He then thought back to his past experiences with firebending, "That...that might be for the best," he thinks for a moment, "But I'm not calling you sensei."

He looks back at the burning building in the distance, "We should keep moving, maybe find a safe place for you to teach me. You know, somewhere that I can't destroy anything else."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2009)

The Never Ending Wave of Shou-

"Urgh...." The world was blurry... Nah not the world... Shou's eyes were blurry. "My head... kind of hurts..."he thought to himself, trying to stand up. "OW!" He quickly fell back to the ground. "If i could see right now..." He grumbled before he blinked a few times and rubbed his eyes. "Alright, Let's check the damage." He looked out at sea, His ship completely destroyed. "Great..." He looked down at himself, Mostly cuts, scrapes and bruising. "Great again." Shou slowly stood up and got his barrings. 

"So, Where the hell am i?" He was amazed to find his fire nation flag/shirt still attached. Most toga's would have been blasted off. "But not this baby." He smirked. "Wait.. distracted... Find out where i am!" He turned around only to find ten earth kingdom soldiers camping. "Ok, how do you NOT sense something like that." He thought to himself. "Well well, Looks like the fire brats awake." Shou's eye twitched. "I see, So you guys must be the Earth Kingdom's crap cleaners right? Send you out to collect drift wood cause the war would be too hard for you to fight?"

"WHAT'D YOU SAY PUNK!?" One of the men jumped up. "I thought i was right." Shou snickered. "I'll beat you to a pulp you scum." The soldier grumbles. "I'd like to see you try!" Five Minutes Later- "Urgh...." Shou finds himself trapped in an earth cage bound by rope and rock on his way to the Si wong desert. "Ok... I gotta hand it to you guys... you have some moves..." He coughed. "But when i get out of here, Total ass kicking! Firebending of the top degree!" He smirked. "Don't you ever shut up!" THWACK! "OW!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 18, 2009)

Ba Sing Se

Shin, or as he called himself now, Shinku, had finally arrived in the great city of Ba Sing Se.Almost right away he knew he had made the right decision by lying low here, there were like millions of people here and if he just kept his head down there was no way he'd ever get discovered.

Now first on his agenda was to find a place to stay and a job, he figured he might get lucky if he start hitting the restaurants, there might be an opening that included room and board.And so he set out to find a job.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 18, 2009)

Mira let out a slight laugh and walked over to Mushu. She checked the supplies pouches strapped to Mushu. She let out a sigh of relief, they'd be good for supplies. It was a good thing that she stopped for water, medicine, and food a few days ago.

Mira then put her spear back into its place on Mushu. She then proceded to climb up onto Mushu. She then had Mushu walk a few feet up to where Saito was. 

"Well Saito-san, get on," Mira said as she patted the back of the saddle. Mira then paused for a moment to think of where'd be a good place to go. She then remembered the old lady that had Mira call her Ba-san, from a few towns away. The old woman was a Fire nation exile and she knew no one in the old woman's knew that about her. It be a perfect place to go. Mira couldn't help but, smile because of this.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 18, 2009)

Akemi first heal herself, grabs her jacket, cleans up the room, "I guess this will come out of my rent" Akemi says grabbing her bag with her stuff in and packs the bowl and leaving the room with the tray. Walking down the hall and down the stairs and stops by the bar and sees the bar keeper. " Hey Akemi" he says to her. " Hi do you know where the kitchen is and where the owner is, I would like to ask him something" Akemi ask? "The kitchen is that way, but the owner could be somewhere else or out" the bar keeper says as he cleans a class. "Thanks" Akemi says and walks to the kitchen and place the tray on a table. She went to room to room looking for the owner to ask where the clinic is in the next town.


----------



## No One (Oct 19, 2009)

Yomiko sat up yawning and stretching, she looked around blankly looking at the cave. Yomiko noticed Rei resting across from her. She quickly figured that he saved her from the guards. Po came up next to her and laid down. The bender's hand came across Po slightly petting him. She leaned against the rock wall and pulled out a piece of bread she had saved and started eating it. "So much for good food, uh Po?"

Yomiko continued eating in the cave, no use to leave she thought, she had no idea where they are.


----------



## EPIC (Oct 20, 2009)

Rei opened one eye to see the girl eating some bread, "Finally awake, I see..." He said to her. He stood up and brushed himself off a little, "Well, its almost time to head out soon. Now, I would suggest not going back into the city, you're pretty much a wanted criminal now, so it would be a bad decision to go back." He grabbed his stuff and checked everything inside, "Okay, I have all I need." He said to himself.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2009)

With Shou-

"Huuuunnngrrryyyy~" He whined biting the cage. "Damn it! you can't eat dirt!" One of the men shout. "Why not?" Shou blinked. "BECAUSE IT'S DIRT!" Shou nodded. "Yes, Dirt is filled with nutrients and minerals the body needs to survive. In fact, one of the fire nations favorite snacks is magma rocks! Spark rocks are good too.. but magma rocks are the best!" He nodded. "Can't afford those though... expensive little buggers.. and you only get a small sack of em..." THWACK! A piece of earth hit him. 

"Look! We didn't pick you up to hear you talk!" A soldier shouts. "You picked me up cause i'm fire nation, Even though i'm a fisherman, that's just mean you know? I just fish, i'm not a soldier. I learned firebending cause my mom wanted me to." THWACK! "LIKE WE BELIEVE THAT!" they shout. "Geez, you guys are mean... Just wait till i get out of this cage." He smirked. "Just need them to open the damn cage.. then i can break these bonds and kick their asses!.... but then i'll be stuck in the Si Wong desert... and i don't have a map.." He rubbed his chin.


----------



## No One (Oct 21, 2009)

Yomiko stood up gathering herself and her things, "Yes it would be a good idea not too." Yomiko walked past Rei and outside, she stretched a little. And looked around, quickly noticing a small pool of water. The woman knelt down next to the pool, the waterbender streamed the water up and into her pouch which she stored water in. Yomiko stood up again, and Po jumped onto her shoulder.

Still looking forward, "So what is your name?", she asked Rei without looking back.


----------



## EPIC (Oct 24, 2009)

Rei walked outside after Yomiko and looked around to see if there was anybody nearby. Thankfully, there was none. After thinking it over, he decided that this hideout has served its purpose and sent a fireball at a group of vines and plants wrapped around the cave. The burning ashes fell to the ground and blocked the cave. Before the fire could spread, Rei extinguished it. He looked at it one more time and felt like this might lead into trouble, but he wasn't afraid. He turned towards Yomiko after she asked him for his name, "My criminal name is Rei. Yours?"


----------

